# Brixton Chitter Chatter and News - June 2012



## quimcunx (Jun 3, 2012)

A tardy start to the month, once again, my Brixton friends. 

It's  a bit rainy out innit.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 3, 2012)

Crap indeed.  Woke me up several times (hence being up at stupid o'clock on a sunday morning...)


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> A tardy start to the month, once again, my Brixton friends.
> 
> It's a bit rainy out innit.


Word.  Rain haze over Brockwell Park again.  I wouldn't mind but it's not even raining properly, just drizzling.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 3, 2012)

Quiet round here today.  Guess everyone must have gone to see the Queen.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Quiet round here today. Guess everyone must have gone to see the Queen.


Or maybe they're staying in, out of the rain, and watching it on tv.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Or maybe they're staying in, out of the rain, and watching it on tv.


 
Or maybe staying in and not watching it on TV.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Or maybe staying in and not watching it on TV.


That too.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Word. Rain haze over Brockwell Park again. I wouldn't mind but it's not even raining properly, just drizzling.


 
It was properly pissing down late last night.  bit like now, but even more so. 

I'm thinking our guttering needs to be cleaned again.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It was properly pissing down late last night. bit like now, but even more so.<snip>


Oh well, the land needs it.  Come the you know what in July, the grass'll still be green enough to be comfortable on.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 4, 2012)

minnie wants to know if there is any power cut activity.  

It seems not.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> minnie wants to know if there is any power cut activity.
> 
> It seems not.


Not here (Minnie knows where that is).


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 4, 2012)

she's got it back now but it was off from 8.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2012)

Just got some lettuces in town. The chap offered me 5 tomatoes for 10p. I said 'sounds like a good deal to me' and he said 'yes, I dropped them on the floor'


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just got some lettuces in town. The chap offered me 5 tomatoes for 10p. I said 'sounds like a good deal to me' and he said 'yes, I dropped them on the floor'


Fine, if you wash and cook them.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Fine, if you wash and cook them.



I got them obviously  

One is a bit squashed, should have haggled down to 9p really


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 5, 2012)

chanty drum banging going on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> chanty drum banging going on.


 
Prisoner Solidarity March down Jebb Avenue

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/hmp-brixton-prison-solidarity-demo.293881/#post-11232113


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2012)

They're gamely keeping the reggae music blasting out of the Brixton Dominoes Club despite the endless downpour and lack of people outside.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 5, 2012)

editor said:


> They're gamely keeping the reggae music blasting out of the Brixton Dominoes Club despite the endless downpour and lack of people outside.


 
One of my neighbours was playing this - seemingly on auto repeat as I'm sure I heard it about 8 times before I shut the window - yesterday when it was chucking it down.  Although I'm not usually a great fan of antisocial neighbour activity I did raise a small smile to it.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 5, 2012)

nice


----------



## colacubes (Jun 5, 2012)

editor said:


> They're gamely keeping the reggae music blasting out of the Brixton Dominoes Club despite the endless downpour and lack of people outside.


 
We walked past last night and there was a mahoosive bunch of people and an epic soundsystem.  Tbf we walked from Myatts Fields and came across about 3 different soundsystems and parties.  None of them seemed that bothered by Queenie, just seemed like a great excuse for a piss up


----------



## ajdown (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know why there's a 333 stopped outside KFC, with police tape round it on the pavement side and an attendant copper?  Other buses seem to be running ok round it.


----------



## crawl (Jun 6, 2012)

ajdown said:


> One of my neighbours was playing this - seemingly on auto repeat as I'm sure I heard it about 8 times before I shut the window - yesterday when it was chucking it down. Although I'm not usually a great fan of antisocial neighbour activity I did raise a small smile to it.




Maybe he finally drowned


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2012)

Noticed today that theres a garage/depot/warehouse in here-

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/oldmap.s...=Y&mapp=oldmap.srf&searchp=oldsearch.srf&lm=0

with some really nice looking examples of old routemasters & other buses in there.

Interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2012)

Have to return something to TK Maxx and have lost the receipt


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have to return something to TK Maxx and have lost the receipt


 
Proper 'chitter chatter'!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Proper 'chitter chatter'!!



The staff lass stood her ground but the manager bottled (could not be arsed with) it. So got a refund


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The staff lass stood her ground but the manager bottled (could not be arsed with) it. So got a refund


 
I too have something I lost receipt for that's unlikely to get worn and not sure whether to try taking it back or not


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I too have something I lost receipt for that's unlikely to get worn and not sure whether to try taking it back or not



Pay cash or card?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2012)

No idea.  Had a week of panic-buying clothes for b/f for wedding and was using both cash and cards and taking stuff back and forwards because he's lost weight so all wrong sizes


----------



## Mation (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello Brixton! I finally got round to moving to you 

Loving my new place. Just came in from the garden to find new housemate's friend playing Nkosi Sikelel' iAfrika on the piano and made his day by singing along. I knew my handy skill of boring every poor bloody South African I meet with the fact that I can sing their national anthem would come in handy one day 

And now I'm near the park I can take full advantage of the cold and rainy summer to come


----------



## boohoo (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome to Brixton, Mation!!


----------



## Mation (Jun 7, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Welcome to Brixton, Mation!!


Thank you! 

So what are the essentials I need to know for living here?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 7, 2012)

The salted caramel Ice cream at the ice cream place in Brixton Village is very very nice.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 7, 2012)

watch out for buses if you're near the edge of the pavement by The Beehive.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 7, 2012)

Mation said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So what are the essentials I need to know for living here?


 
Remember that you are living somewhere edgy and vibrant so act accordingly.  Don't walk around for 5 days and nights with a laptop looking gormless.  You'll end up on tv.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 7, 2012)

After you have lived here for a few weeks, mention the good old days, frown at hipsters and get angry about gentrification!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 7, 2012)

Watch out for Eastender!


----------



## Mation (Jun 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Remember that you are living somewhere edgy and vibrant so act accordingly. Don't walk around for 5 days and nights with a laptop looking gormless. You'll end up on tv.


But I've always wanted to be on the telly! 


boohoo said:


> After you have lived here for a few weeks, mention the good old days, frown at hipsters and get angry about gentrification!


Good good - I started that before I moved in


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 7, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> watch out for buses if you're near the edge of the pavement by The Beehive.


 
and me


----------



## Mation (Jun 7, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Watch out for Eastender!


Now that is some good advice


----------



## Mation (Jun 7, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> and me


I need to make a comprehensive list.

Watch out for The Edge and RaverDrew on the pavement by The Beehive
Don't listen to any advice unless it's about ice cream or Eastender
etc


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone surprised by this racist trouble in Poland and Ukraine? I certainly am not. They used to have a short Polish barman at the Beehive (with a pony tail - I'm not talking about Juliusz) who came out with ludicrously racist comments at chucking out time. On one occasion I said "Remember Auschwitz" or something like that - to which he replied "What could we do. If we hadn't got rid of them, where would we live?"
Says it all - moreover if it wasn't for people like HIM I might be serving behind the bar, not living off my savings - Nazi bastard!
Last time I heard he had been "deported" by management to the "Crown and Sceptre" - so be warned.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 8, 2012)

I remember him, but I don't remember him ever coming out with anything remotely racist ??? 

I also don't remember ever seeing him at the Wetherspoon, and I used to drink there a LOT


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, you want to judge the entire population of two nations, purely from the words of a barman you once met ? Really ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, to be fair, this is not a revelation. The far-right is pretty organised and with more adherents in Eastern Europe than further west. There is a lot of racism, casual and organised. I have eastern-European friends who have married Africans/Asians and they will not let their kids visit, and neither would I.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 8, 2012)

Mation said:


> Hello Brixton! I finally got round to moving to you


Welcome to Brixton!

SW2 or SW9?

This is _*really*_ important.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Welcome to Brixton!
> 
> SW2 or SW9?
> 
> This is _*really*_ important.


 
Not again.. geezus..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to Brixton Mation. 

Don't get involved in SW2/SW9 rivalry threads.  You'll be at it for years to come


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I remember him, but I don't remember him ever coming out with anything remotely racist ???
> I also don't remember ever seeing him at the Wetherspoon, and I used to drink there a LOT


Yeah well Wetherspoons "churn" their staff like your stockbroker no doubt churns your stocks!
Do you remember the amazingly cheerful guy from Sierra Leone who used to sing to get the customers out - and it worked. He had a good singing voice as well. The customers were just so affronted at being treated politely rather than with a Glasgow Kiss that they just moved to the font and went out of the door like lambs. Every time.
Jerry (for Jeremiah) his name was. I referred to him before here and got slapped down - he used to fend off women by claiming to have a certain quality of sexuality (in Jamaican patois) which is not allowed here, apparently.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Where in Brixton would one obtain a boiler suit?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where in Brixton would one obtain a boiler suit?


 
Halfords used to sell them.

Maybe the hardware store on NPR.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Halfords used to sell them.



Did not think of them? Ideally after a black or green one but blue or white would do.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Halfords used to sell them.
> 
> Maybe the hardware store on NPR.



NPR? 

/notproperbrixton


----------



## Kanda (Jun 8, 2012)

New Park Road

McKays : *020 8674 1057*


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where in Brixton would one obtain a boiler suit?


 
Will it come back in one piece?  The boy might have one you can borrow.  I could have a look this afternoon.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Will it come back in one piece?  The boy might have one you can borrow.  I could have a look this afternoon.



It is cosmetic, not for any 'real' work so would be washed and returned in one piece. May be needed for a while though, end of June at most.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It is cosmetic, not for any 'real' work so would be washed and returned in one piece. May be needed for a while though, end of June at most.


 
Found it and it's green   Will need a wash before use as smells slightly musty as has been shoved in a cupboard for about 2 years   But no probs borrowing till the end of June. Are you working later on, cos I can drop it in for you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Found it and it's green   Will need a wash before use as smells slightly musty as has been shoved in a cupboard for about 2 years   But no probs borrowing till the end of June. Are you working later on, cos I can drop it in for you?



Not working today, off to work about 4:30-5:00. I can come to you or whatever. Do you think it will fit my ample build?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Not working today, off to work about 4:30-5:00. I can come to you or whatever. Do you think it will fit my ample build?



Should do. It's quite big.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 8, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Should do. It's quite big.


----------



## Onket (Jun 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where in Brixton would one obtain a boiler suit?


 
You can get 'paper' ones in the pound shop.


----------



## Onket (Jun 8, 2012)

KFC today. Turns out the refit is some sort of Agros style payment system where you order & pay on the left hand side & collect your order using your order number over on the right.

I forsee no problems with this.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> KFC today. Turns out the refit is some sort of Agros style payment system where you order & pay on the left hand side & collect your order using your order number over on the right.
> 
> I forsee no problems with this.



Do you order using a laminated book and number system?

What did you order?


----------



## Onket (Jun 8, 2012)

A 'supercharger'.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> A 'supercharger'.



?/10


----------



## Onket (Jun 8, 2012)

7.5 or possibly 8.

Was pretty good.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> 7.5 or possibly 8.
> 
> Was pretty good.



Cheers


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Should do. It's quite big.


 


Badgers said:


> Not working today, off to work about 4:30-5:00. I can come to you or whatever. Do you think it will fit my ample build?


 
Text me later and my people can talk to your people re drop off


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Text me later and my people can talk to your people re drop off



My people have sent an SMS to your people.


----------



## crawl (Jun 8, 2012)

Now I want a boiler suit  It sounds so exciting


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2012)

Aren't they called onesies these days?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

crawl said:
			
		

> Now I want a boiler suit  It sounds so exciting



How would you employ such a garment?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> KFC today. Turns out the refit is some sort of Agros style payment system where you order & pay on the left hand side & collect your order using your order number over on the right.
> 
> I forsee no problems with this.



Your post to comment on is ^ OU 




			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Aren't they called onesies these days?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Aren't they called onesies these days?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Bit windy out there


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bit windy out there



It took me nearly 15 minutes to walk to the doctors and not much more than 5 minutes to walk back. That's how windy it was.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2012)

ericjarvis said:


> It took me nearly 15 minutes to walk to the doctors and not much more than 5 minutes to walk back. That's how windy it was.


 
Where have you been?   We've all been worried about you!  There's a thread in community and everything


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Where have you been?   We've all been worried about you!  There's a thread in community and everything



He has been at the doctor's?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He has been at the doctor's?


 

This. Pay attention, nipsla.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone else keep seeing a dog pulling a trolly around the park and top end of Railton? Both its back legs are tied back off the ground so it just uses the front legs, and wheels at the back?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 8, 2012)

just read this in an email from fobp..... what a sad/odd death...

Thomas Lynn Bristowe was the MP for Norwood. When the site of Brockwell Park was about to be sold for housing he led a campaign to buy the estate and make it a public park - and personally guaranteed the money! After a very successful campaign the park was opened on 6th June 1892. Sadly, Bristowe died on the steps of Brockwell Hall during the opening ceremony.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Jun 8, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Does anyone else keep seeing a dog pulling a trolly around the park and top end of Railton? Both its back legs are tied back off the ground so it just uses the front legs, and wheels at the back?


Sure it wasn't closer to Lambeth Hospital?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like another accident. Brixton Road? I caught it on the radio saying a young lad knocked down. Traffic is backed up on Brixton Road towards town.


----------



## Onket (Jun 8, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> just read this in an email from fobp..... what a sad/odd death...
> 
> Thomas Lynn Bristowe was the MP for Norwood. When the site of Brockwell Park was about to be sold for housing he led a campaign to buy the estate and make it a public park - and personally guaranteed the money! After a very successful campaign the park was opened on 6th June 1892. Sadly, Bristowe died on the steps of Brockwell Hall during the opening ceremony.


 
This was in one of last weeks issues of the SLP. Or possibly Tuesday this week.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Where have you been?  We've all been worried about you! There's a thread in community and everything


 
This ^^^


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2012)

Last seen about 20 mins. ago outside the vets at HH station. Bit taken aback the first time, someone suggested it might be to do with arthritis.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> This was in one of last weeks issues of the SLP. Or possibly Tuesday this week.


 
yes.. it was information attached to an event at Brockwell Hall so I guess it was covered in the local news too.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> KFC today. Turns out the refit is some sort of Agros style payment system where you order & pay on the left hand side & collect your order using your order number over on the right.
> 
> I forsee no problems with this.


I can confirm I successfully negotiated the ordering and food collection system last night.


----------



## crawl (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, accident clogged up the road in front of Superdrug (again) for what must have been hours. They kept the driver sitting there as well. My wife refused to look at the injured person and so I know no more, alas.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Last seen about 20 mins. ago outside the vets at HH station. Bit taken aback the first time, someone suggested it might be to do with arthritis.


Certain breeds of dog (German Shepherds notably) lose their back leg mobility for some reason.  It might be a pragmatic approach to that sort of thing.....


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 8, 2012)

Sirena said:


> Certain breeds of dog (German Shepherds notably) lose their back leg mobility for some reason.  It might be a pragmatic approach to that sort of thing.....



I saw him yesterday morning at st Matthews church


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 8, 2012)

crawl said:


> Yeah, accident clogged up the road in front of Superdrug (again) for what must have been hours. They kept the driver sitting there as well. My wife refused to look at the injured person and so I know no more, alas.


 
Don't know what happened today but I cross there most evenings and there is quite a lot of poorly thought out/rash pedestrian activity goes on at that junction.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2012)

Just noticed that Frontline offy has changed it's name to Atlantic wine.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 8, 2012)

Mind you, quimmy, I've seen a car hit someone there because it turned left when it's right turn only and pedestrians crossing outside Superdrug actually had the right of way. Pedestrians can act rashly too, but whatever the cause, they always come off much worse than the vehicle


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 8, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Does anyone else keep seeing a dog pulling a trolly around the park and top end of Railton? Both its back legs are tied back off the ground so it just uses the front legs, and wheels at the back?


 
Roof Dog saw him on Blenheim gardens the other day. He usually barks at other dogs but not this one. He was  confused by RoboDog and just kept staring at him from all different angles.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Mind you, quimmy, I've seen a car hit someone there because it turned left when it's right turn only and pedestrians crossing outside Superdrug actually had the right of way. Pedestrians can act rashly too, but whatever the cause, they always come off much worse than the vehicle


 
I've seen that there too. But only 2 or 3 times in 20 years. And some impatiently determined green man ignoring too, more often but at usually slow speed. I see rash crossing every other time. Makes me wince.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope they don't put those ugly metal barriers back.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 8, 2012)

Sirena said:


> I hope they don't put those ugly metal barriers back.


I don't think they will, it really didn't help public safety. People would vault over them anyway, robbers used them to herd victims against etc etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Your post to comment on is ^ OU


Why? I have no opinion on the matter


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Roof Dog saw him on Blenheim gardens the other day. He usually barks at other dogs but not this one. He was confused by RoboDog and just kept staring at him from all different angles.


Dunno about 'Robo', more half dog, half rickety cart. I shared the confusion though.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 9, 2012)

That religious lot are opposite Marie Stopes on Brixton Hill again making some noises.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2012)

There's a film crew in the market for the 2nd day on the trot.  No idea what they're filming (might ask later when I go out).  Don't know if it's the same lot today as yesterday, but the one's yesterday on Electric Lane had a sign saying something along the lines of if you pass this sign you consent to being in the film   I didn't really have much choice but to pass it as it was pretty much outside my door


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2012)

There was a film van from Bristol TV (I think it was) parked in St Matthew's Church yesterday.  Maybe connected to that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why? I have no opinion on the matter



My understanding was that you are the resident KFC expert round these parts?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2012)

That's what racist prannock London Calling thinks cos I once said it was acceptable to eat there. I may have ate from there 5 times in the last decade and each time pissed as an owl. That hardly makes me an expert.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Welcome to Brixton Mation.
> 
> Don't get involved in SW2/SW9 rivalry threads. You'll be at it for years to come


Ta Minnie  
I live in SW*coughrumphll*!



Badgers said:


> NPR?
> 
> /notproperbrixton


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2012)

Mation said:


> Ta Minnie
> I live in SW*coughrumphll*!


 
*coughrumphll*?  

Spit it out 

So anyway, SW2 or SW9?


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *coughrumphll*?
> 
> Spit it out
> 
> So anyway, SW2 or SW9?


Yeah, that didn't really make any sense, did it? I meant SW*cough* of course


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2012)

Mation said:


> Yeah, that didn't really make any sense, did it? I meant SW*cough* of course


 
oh, so that would be SW9 then.  Poor you


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2012)

nipsla said:


> There's a film crew in the market for the 2nd day on the trot. No idea what they're filming (might ask later when I go out). Don't know if it's the same lot today as yesterday, but the one's yesterday on Electric Lane had a sign saying something along the lines of if you pass this sign you consent to being in the film  I didn't really have much choice but to pass it as it was pretty much outside my door


 
Just walked past.  They appear to be filming two blokes with ridiculous massive wigs (one afro, one mullet) with a massive skateboard


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Just walked past. They appear to be filming two blokes with ridiculous massive wigs (one afro, one mullet) with a massive skateboard


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, so that would be SW9 then. Poor you


I am a North Londoner still and I know nothing of your quaint distinctions 


nipsla said:


> Just walked past. They appear to be filming two blokes with ridiculous massive wigs (one afro, one mullet) with a massive skateboard


I read that as afro mullet wigs


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2012)

Mation said:


> I read that as afro mullet wigs


 
That would be *quite* the look


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2012)

Mation said:


> I am a North Londoner still and I know nothing of your quaint distinctions
> I read that as afro mullet wigs


 
SW9 is more likely to aggravate that *cough* of yours what with all those people smoking oregano on street corners that traffic


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Just walked past. They appear to be filming two blokes with ridiculous massive wigs (one afro, one mullet) with a massive skateboard


Perhaps they were on the way to where the street drinkers are and where the bins are kept, to hang out with the Brick Box kR3W?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2012)

*Word of Cart/Dog spreads like wildfire*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2012)

Got stopped by security in Iceland  

How can I show my face in town again?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Got stopped by security in Iceland
> 
> How can I show my face in town again?


 
What were you stealing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Got stopped by security in Iceland
> 
> How can I show my face in town again?


 
I got stopped by security in half a dozen shops last week because M&S hadn't removed tag off something


----------



## crawl (Jun 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Got stopped by security in Iceland
> 
> How can I show my face in town again?


 
Almost as bad as getting stopped at 99p! NO one is slipping out with a Jeremy Clarkson book and a can of ham from 2008 for free, by god


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2012)

Market House update... 

They have tablecloths on the outside decking tables. Seemed busy all day (outside anyway) but not sure if the tablecloths were the factor. More to follow next week.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 10, 2012)

Got followed home by a street preacher who decided to jump on our bus.  Nice encouraging message about not sinning, no adultery, and all that sort of stuff.  Most uplifting...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

ajdown said:
			
		

> Got followed home by a street preacher who decided to jump on our bus.  Nice encouraging message about not sinning, no adultery, and all that sort of stuff.  Most uplifting...



Good times eh?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 10, 2012)

Indeed they were, when she got off the bus where we did I really thought she was following us but then she got on a 109 that had just arrived and headed off towards Fort Neef.

Not perhaps the most engaging approach even with a captive - if rapidly thinning - audience.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 10, 2012)

I never heard of Fort Neef before...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

ajdown said:
			
		

> Not perhaps the most engaging approach even with a captive - if rapidly thinning - audience.



Did not convert you then?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Did not convert you then?


 
I didn't need converting...


----------



## ajdown (Jun 10, 2012)

Sirena said:


> I never heard of Fort Neef before...


 
Did you work out where it is?


----------



## Sirena (Jun 10, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Did you work out where it is?


It took me more than a minute to work it out.....  I may use it myself....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2012)

The Ritzy are showing the England Euro 2012 games on the big screen... 

It's free too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> The Ritzy are showing the England Euro 2012 games on the big screen...
> 
> It's free too.



Blimey  

I did this once at a nightclub. It was a bit shit a bit good too?! The sound guy got a bit carried away at the end but my memory is blurred.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Blimey
> 
> I did this once at a nightclub. It was a bit shit a bit good too?! The sound guy got a bit carried away at the end but my memory is blurred.


Yeah I can't work out quite what it will be like.....will be great to see it on a huge screen (in the dark) but I can't imagine there will be an atmosphere like in a pub (....unless we all drink heavily beforehand and get the singing going)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Yeah I can't work out quite what it will be like.....will be great to see it on a huge screen (in the dark) but I can't imagine there will be an atmosphere like in a pub (....unless we all drink heavily beforehand and get the singing going)



You doing it?  fair play. I would think it is the best screen in town and you can sit down and stuff.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 10, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Indeed they were, when she got off the bus where we did I really thought she was following us but then she got on a 109 that had just arrived and headed off towards Fort Neef.
> Not perhaps the most engaging approach even with a captive - if rapidly thinning - audience.


If you went to West Africa - either Ghana or Nigeria - you would find that buses all start in "stations" where they load up until full. Will not move unless every seat is taken.
This of course is God's Gift to preachers, quack remedy sales persons etc. Also the ladies who sell you a spicy hard boiled egg through the window. Or indeed the lads on Fan Milk sit-up-and-beg bikes with refrigerator boxes who sell ice lollies, yoghurts etc. You haven't been on a bus unless you've been on a Trotro in Ghana!

P.S. my current "theme" is Cape Coast castle in Ghana - as featured in Werner Herzog's last (1986) film with Klaus Kinski (Cobra Verde). Shocking dungeons etc for the slaves. Also buried on site is the first Fante Anglican clergyman - though they don't mention him unless asked.


----------



## Alo Licentia! (Jun 11, 2012)

Fort Neef.

I just got it.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 11, 2012)

Alo Licentia! said:


> Fort Neef.
> 
> I just got it.


 
I'm slow this morning. Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 11, 2012)

Thornton Heath!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I'm slow this morning. Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 11, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Thornton Heath!!


 
Doh. Thanks. I'd heard it said before; just never seen it written down like that.
And yeah fuck off Minnie with your smilies As I said I'm slow this morning - it was hard work looking at sad Irish fans last night.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Doh. Thanks. I'd heard it said before; just never seen it written down like that.
> And yeah fuck off Minnie with your smilies As I said I'm slow this morning - it was hard work looking at sad Irish fans last night.


 
Oh yeah, forgot you're Irish 

My condolences


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 11, 2012)

i'm a londoner and i didn't get it.  partly because thornton heath doesn't really exist in my world.


----------



## Onket (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to work there.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2012)

www.thisislondon.co.uk/goingout/restaurants/ten-burgers-to-try-before-you-die-7811458.html

Honest Burgers is one of the top ten London burgers to try before you die in this article. Still not tried them and should get round to it soon.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2012)

I lived in Thornton Heath for 5 months and it was the freakiest time of my life. Lesbianism, suicide, street riot, burglary, my only physical fight, 13 year olds getting pregnant, being covered in yorkshire pudding batter...... The list is almost endless.....

After 30 years, I still shudder if I have to drive past the top of County Road.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2012)

Lesbianism you say? 
Why are you listing it amongst a bunch of bad things?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 11, 2012)

Sirena said:


> I lived in Thornton Heath for 5 months and it was the freakiest time of my life. Lesbianism, suicide, street riot, burglary, my only physical fight, 13 year olds getting pregnant, being covered in yorkshire pudding batter...... The list is almost endless.....
> 
> After 30 years, I still shudder if I have to drive past the top of County Road.


 
It's the only place wannabe gangsters have poked a gun in a taxi I've been in


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> www.thisislondon.co.uk/goingout/restaurants/ten-burgers-to-try-before-you-die-7811458.html
> 
> Honest Burgers is one of the top ten London burgers to try before you die in this article. Still not tried them and should get round to it soon.





> Brockly Market on Saturdays and Eat Street Market on Tuesdays​


 Brockley and East Street, presumably.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 11, 2012)

A friend emailed me today to say that the owner of Cafe Sitifis thinks he may have to close down soon as he is losing money every day. I think it's such a shame as he's lovely and welcoming and does a great and cheap plate of mezze. I think he's suffering because of the slightly out of the way location, especially with the rising popularity of Brixton Village. I confess to always going to Brixton Village myself when down that way but am going to make an effort to go to Sitifis again, recommended.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 11, 2012)

nagapie said:


> A friend emailed me today to say that the owner of Cafe Sitifis thinks he may have to close down soon as he is losing money every day. I think it's such a shame as he's lovely and welcoming and does a great and cheap plate of mezze. I think he's suffering because of the slightly out of the way location, especially with the rising popularity of Brixton Village. I confess to always going to Brixton Village myself when down that way but am going to make an effort to go to Sitifis again, recommended.


 
On no - this is one of my favourite places!  The mezze is amazing and great value.  Perhaps that's part of the problem - his prices are a bit too reasonable.  I think with the advent of better (ha!) weather, people are going to the Village more.  I certainly am but will be frequenting Sitifis as much as possible to persuade them to stay open.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 11, 2012)

Ms T said:


> On no - this is one of my favourite places! The mezze is amazing and great value. Perhaps that's part of the problem - his prices are a bit too reasonable. I think with the advent of better (ha!) weather, people are going to the Village more. I certainly am but will be frequenting Sitifis as much as possible to persuade them to stay open.


 
No such thing as too reasonable for poor people!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No such thing as too reasonable for poor people!


 
True, but not good if the business is forced to close because it's losing money.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 11, 2012)

Ms T said:


> True, but not good if the business is forced to close because it's losing money.


 

Then maybe it needs more publicity, although I'm sure the regulars won't like that if it's suddenly too busy that they need to queue 

Maybe if they gets loads of customers, they'll put the prices up anyway as they'll reckon they're all people who can afford Brixton Village prices.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2012)

> Lesbianism you say?
> Why are you listing it amongst a bunch of bad things?


 
No, don't look for controversy....because there is none....  It was just bonkers lesbianism in this context and it led to the suicide.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2012)

nagapie said:


> A friend emailed me today to say that the owner of Cafe Sitifis thinks he may have to close down soon as he is losing money every day.


That's a shame because it's a friendly place and the food is great.

I should add that part of its appeal to me is that it's not full of nu-Brixton Villaaaage types.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2012)

Sirena said:


> No, don't look for controversy....because there is none....  It was just bonkers lesbianism in this context and it led to the suicide.


Bonkers lesbianism you say? I don't like your tone


----------



## Ms T (Jun 11, 2012)

editor said:


> That's a shame because it's a friendly place and the food is great.
> 
> I should add that part of its appeal to me is that it's not full of nu-Brixton Villaaaage types.


 
Apart from me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 11, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Apart from me.


 
and nagapie


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Bonkers lesbianism you say? I don't like your tone


We may be of accord, then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2012)

Sirena said:


> We may be of accord, then.


Seriously, those posts are out of order. They make you look like a curtain-twitching bigot horrified by modernity


----------



## nagapie (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and nagapie


 
I _might _be a yummy mummy. I have a pram I'll have you know. 

Shame, seems it could do with a few nu Brixton types taking it on as a little 'secret' hidey hole. Either that or the mummies need to take over but we're a fickle bunch, here one minute and gone back to work the next.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Seriously, those posts are out of order. They make you look like a curtain-twitching bigot horrified by modernity


And your posts might just make you look like a humourless, self-appointed member of the Thought Police.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Seriously, those posts are out of order. They make you look like a curtain-twitching bigot horrified by modernity


 
I reckon my sister's lived there over 10 years and never heard her complain about any of the above, nor has she ever got herself into trouble with anyone


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 11, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I _might _be a yummy mummy. I have a pram I'll have you know.
> 
> Shame, seems it could do with a few nu Brixton types taking it on as a little 'secret' hidey hole. Either that or the mummies need to take over but we're a fickle bunch, here one minute and gone back to work the next.


 
Secret no longer exists now with the internet.  I remember the days when hardly anyone knew about the Secret Garden in Brockwell Park.  Now everyone knows about it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2012)

Sirena said:


> And your posts might just make you look like a humourless, self-appointed member of the Thought Police.


Incorrect. I can tell you a joke if you want?
Nowt wrong with challenging people if you think they're being twerps


----------



## nagapie (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Secret no longer exists now with the internet. I remember the days when hardly anyone knew about the Secret Garden in Brockwell Park. Now everyone knows about it


 
Hence the inverted commas. Nothing like making a place attractive if you think it's special. I don't think it will ever actually appeal to the nu Brixton youngsters as it's too out of the action, it's up to us old timers to keep it alive.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 11, 2012)

I've spent a fair amount of time in Sitifis, and the clientele is pretty varied tbh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 11, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Hence the inverted commas. Nothing like making a place attractive if you think it's special. I don't think it will ever actually appeal to the nu Brixton youngsters as it's too out of the action, it's up to us old timers to keep it alive.


 
Well I'll leave it up to you lot.  Maybe one day I'll actually get to go there myself


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Incorrect. I can tell you a joke if you want?
> Nowt wrong with challenging people if you think they're being twerps


I am not being a twerp.  I was trying to be amusing.  You tried to twist something out of it in an attempt to be judgemental when nothing was there in the first place.  I am not going to be told by you when and how I should words like lesbianism.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2012)

Sirena said:


> I am not being a twerp.  I was trying to be amusing.  You tried to twist something out of it in an attempt to be judgemental when nothing was there in the first place.  I am not going to be told by you when and how I should words like lesbianism.


I'm not telling you what to say, but if you say something objectionable, expect to be pulled up on it


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 11, 2012)

re Sitifis:  please "like" if you are on facebook.... (I see some people have already!).  I'll be gutted if he closes.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not telling you what to say, but if you say something objectionable, expect to be pulled up on it


If and when I do, I will expect it, then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2012)

Sirena said:


> If and when I do, I will expect it, then.


Well be aware that people might find it ojectionable to read someone mentioning in gossipy outraged tones 'lesbianism' as if it is merely a part of scandalous local intrigue especially if you go on to hint that it leads to dishonour and death.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Well be aware that people might find it ojectionable to read someone mentioning in gossipy outraged tones 'lesbianism' as if it is merely a part of scandalous local intrigue especially if you go on to hint that it leads to dishonour and death.


The world is no doubt the better for your unique vigilance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2012)

You'll never learn, clearly


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2012)

> You'll never learn, clearly


I certainly don't jump to judgement like you, is that what you mean? If so, I am glad.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 11, 2012)

Take it to PMs


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2012)

No point


----------



## Sirena (Jun 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No point


 No point either.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You doing it?  fair play. I would think it is the best screen in town and you can sit down and stuff.


went to the Marquis in the end...it was a bit too rainy to get down the road


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> www.thisislondon.co.uk/goingout/restaurants/ten-burgers-to-try-before-you-die-7811458.html
> 
> Honest Burgers is one of the top ten London burgers to try before you die in this article. Still not tried them and should get round to it soon.



the burgers are very good, the chips even better


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> went to the Marquis in the end...it was a bit too rainy to get down the road



saw the match in the White Horse. Fairly calm, because of early kick-off


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 12, 2012)

Big story about the Gas gang at http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18398190. Should help with the gentrification.

And here's the video by Sneakbo mentioned in the story.https://sites.google.com/site/londonstreetgangs/gang-lists/south-london-gangs/gas-gang-gas  A rather painful listen.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> re Sitifis: please "like" if you are on facebook.... (I see some people have already!). I'll be gutted if he closes.


 
Will that keep it open??


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Will that keep it open??


 
No.  They are two separate statements.  Sorry if that wasn't clear.  Full stops aren't what they used to be!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Big story about the Gas gang at http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18398190. Should help with the gentrification.
> 
> And here's the video by Sneakbo mentioned in the story.https://sites.google.com/site/londonstreetgangs/gang-lists/south-london-gangs/gas-gang-gas A rather painful listen.


 
Did anyone hear Andrew Hoskens' report on the Today programme yesterday?  I missed it but might listen back if it's any good.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> And here's the video by Sneakbo mentioned in the story.https://sites.google.com/site/londonstreetgangs/gang-lists/south-london-gangs/gas-gang-gas A rather painful listen.


I like that shiny car.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I like that shiny car.


 
Audi R8. Lovely car when not in that colour


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I'd rather he went to prison tbh, than produce that depressing, misogynistic shit.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Did anyone hear Andrew Hoskens' report on the Today programme yesterday? I missed it but might listen back if it's any good.


 
I heard it.  Was quite interesting.  He did however manage to rile me by describing Brixton as "edgy and vibrant"


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I heard it. Was quite interesting. He did however manage to rile me by describing Brixton as "edgy and vibrant"


 
Default media description of Brixton, innit?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Default media description of Brixton, innit?


 
It just gets me a bit  about lazy journalism.  Which was a shame in that case as otherwise I thought it was a very good and interesting piece.  Although I missed about 30 seconds of it cos I was ranting about the above


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Big story about the Gas gang at http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18398190. Should help with the gentrification.


It's hardly helpful for the BBC to glorify this gang and give it publicity/notoriety. One bit in the article made me laugh when the journo couldn't work out what G.A.S. stood for: _"...there is no definitive answer - this is not an organisation with a headquarters offering explanations._"  



Frumious B. said:


> And here's the video by Sneakbo mentioned in the story.https://sites.google.com/site/londonstreetgangs/gang-lists/south-london-gangs/gas-gang-gas A rather painful listen.


It's a rather painful watch as well. LA gangster rapper wannabes. They probably rented the shiny car for the day in order to make the video. I like the one shot of someone carefully reversing the car into a parking space!


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 12, 2012)

It does occur to me to suggest the concept of gangs is overdone. A loose grouping is called a gang. I am not excusing violent behaviour what I am saying is that this is not an organised group with economic aims like the Yardies or Mafia. 

It sounds to me like loose shifting group of young people who hang out and get involved in violence. Locally based and chaotic not organised. With peer pressure that results in acts of violence.

The police always want to arrest "ringleaders" and identify specific groups. Trident , which was set up to deal with Black on Black killings need a reason to exist.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jun 12, 2012)

Gramsci, I agree. There are problems with genuine gangs, but the whole role playing of being in a gang adds to the perceived glamour. I can't abide the use of gang terminology like 'Tiny' and 'lil' as nick names by ordnary pepole trying to be edgy and vibrant. And when the press write about gangs it can't fail to bolster their self image of themselves as important. If they do happen to read the Guardian, of course!


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes but what I am suggesting is that Police/ Council / Trident/ government ( the authorities) have a relationship with what they can define as organised criminal behaviour. 

It provides them with a specific object to produce and justify social policies and policing. This object is partly based on real actions ( the poor kid shot in Stockwell) and partly its constructed. 

It also provides distraction from dealing with the underlying inequalities in this country.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 12, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> It does occur to me to suggest the concept of gangs is overdone. A loose grouping is called a gang. I am not excusing violent behaviour what I am saying is that this is not an organised group with economic aims like the Yardies or Mafia.
> 
> It sounds to me like loose shifting group of young people who hang out and get involved in violence. Locally based and chaotic not organised. With peer pressure that results in acts of violence.
> 
> The police always want to arrest "ringleaders" and identify specific groups. Trident , which was set up to deal with Black on Black killings need a reason to exist.



The only thing the police can possibly do about gangs is to arrest  some of the worst offenders to try to keep a lid on things. They can't fix the problems that lead to gangs existing in the first place, that's up to the rest of us.

There really isn't any reason to worry about press coverage glamourising gangs and making them more attractive. The fact is that most of the kids involved really don't have any alternatives as a way of getting any self respect. We can moan all we like about the misogyny, violence, and material greed of gang culture, but that isn't taken from anywhere other than mainstream culture.

GAS is a basic part of life on the Angell Town and Loughborough estates. Most of those involved are actually terrific kids if you can get them into a context where they get involved in doing something with adults who show respect for their contribution. Sadly that rarely happens. On the whole they are treated by everyone outside the gang  as a worthless nuisance. That's what has to change.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 12, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Yes but what I am suggesting is that Police/ Council / Trident/ government ( the authorities) have a relationship with what they can define as organised criminal behaviour.
> 
> It provides them with a specific object to produce and justify social policies and policing. This object is partly based on real actions ( the poor kid shot in Stockwell) and partly its constructed.
> 
> It also provides distraction from dealing with the underlying inequalities in this country.



To be fair to the Met, the safer neighbourhood team round here talk more sense about the gang problem than pretty much anyone else. Unfortunately they may have a wealth of knowledge about how gangs operate, and how the problem could be alleviated (if not ended), but the simple fact is that it's entirely ignored when it comes to any serious decision making. Instead the decisions made by the various authorities involved are based far more on the likes of Daily Mail editorials.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's a rather painful watch as well. LA gangster rapper wannabes. They probably rented the shiny car for the day in order to make the video. I like the one shot of someone carefully reversing the car into a parking space!


 

Plus the single bottle of Martell brandy or whatever it is.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 12, 2012)

ericjarvis said:


> . We can moan all we like about the misogyny, violence, and material greed of gang culture, but that isn't taken from anywhere other than mainstream culture.
> .


 
Mainstream culture such as found in City of London. Where bankers are just as much into material greed and have just got away with destroying ( almost) the economy and have had there jobs, wealth and power saved by Government. For which they show no gratitude at all. 

They do not need to be violent as they have the State to protect them. 

They do not need to be violently misogynist as they can afford the many Lap Dancing bars that surround the City. Which , I might add, focus on "corporate" entertainment that goes on expenses.

I cycle around the City and they are doing fine up there.

Can I blame young people for emulating aspects of this culture of greed and looking after number one?No 

If the Police and authorities want to ASBO anyone they could start in the City.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> True, but not good if the business is forced to close because it's losing money.


Have put my money where my mouth is and am in Sitifis now. They have put their prices up a bit!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2012)

Oooh! Only a bus ride away!
*Homage to Tate: his mausoleum recreated in sugar cubes*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-18406283


----------



## Sirena (Jun 12, 2012)

> It's a rather painful watch as well. LA gangster rapper wannabes. They probably rented the shiny car for the day in order to make the video. I like the one shot of someone carefully reversing the car into a parking space!


 
Sneakbo has been on a couple of compilations, including a Ministry one, and has received a fair bit of mainstream (BBC) radio airplay.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Have put my money where my mouth is and am in Sitifis now. They have put their prices up a bit!


 
Maybe if it's more expensive, it'll appeal to the Brixton Village lot.  After all, if it's too cheap, they'll think they're sitting in McShitey's or Kenfucky's 

So how much is "quite a bit"?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oooh! Only a bus ride away!
> *Homage to Tate: his mausoleum recreated in sugar cubes*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-18406283


 


> It will be positioned outdoors *in a special display case* and is part of the Curious sculpture trail, curated by Jane Millar for the cemetery," he explained.


That's a relief.  Don't think it would last long with all this rain 

Hope it's not a metal edged case, what with all the thievery going on


----------



## ajdown (Jun 12, 2012)

Easy solution to the gang problem.

Get parents to form 'gangs' and hang around on street corners.

Immediately, as parents are uncool, the concept of being in a gang becomes uncool, and the problem goes away.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 12, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Easy solution to the gang problem.
> 
> Get parents to form 'gangs' and hang around on street corners.
> 
> Immediately, as parents are uncool, the concept of being in a gang becomes uncool, and the problem goes away.



This would nearly work. As by and large the kids in the gangs behave quite well when around their parents. The problem is that, at least round here, the gangs of parents are liable to be even more of a problem.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe if it's more expensive, it'll appeal to the Brixton Village lot. After all, if it's too cheap, they'll think they're sitting in McShitey's or Kenfucky's
> 
> So how much is "quite a bit"?


 
Coffee is up 30p, mezze/sandwiches etc by about a pound I think. Still good value, fresh, delicious and big portions. They've also got a new menu, and are doing flatbread wraps instead of sandwiches, with meatballs, falafel among other things.

I also bumped into another urbanite there, which was nice!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Coffee is up 30p, mezze/sandwiches etc by about a pound I think. Still good value, fresh, delicious and big portions. They've also got a new menu, and are doing flatbread wraps instead of sandwiches, with meatballs, falafel among other things.
> 
> I also bumped into another urbanite there, which was nice!


 
was it nagapie?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

Nope.  Although as I've never met her she may have been there too!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Nope. Although as I've never met her she may have been there too!


 
You should arrange an urbanite meet-up down there


----------



## nagapie (Jun 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> was it nagapie?


 
I'm afraid I was at work at that time. But I've recently met Ms T. She told me off at the farmer's market for saying I was sick of asparagus (at least I think it was her). Yes, I also thought I'd never hear those words come out my mouth.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

I've definitely bumped into her in BV with you before, nagapie!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I'm afraid I was at work at that time. But I've recently met Ms T. She told me off at the farmer's market for saying I was sick of asparagus (at least I think it was her). Yes, I also thought I'd never hear those words come out my mouth.


 
I had asparagus 2 weeks in a row recently. Baffled as to what all the fuss is about


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2012)

there's nothing special about asparagus, except perhaps that it's still seasonal.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I had asparagus 2 weeks in a row recently. Baffled as to what all the fuss is about


 
I love them. A friend cooked me a plate of nothing but asparagus spears at the weekend and I realised where I'd been going wrong, I'd been eating them with other things. Pure unadulterated asparagus is where it's at.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I love them. A friend cooked me a plate of nothing but asparagus spears at the weekend and I realised where I'd been going wrong, I'd been eating them with other things. Pure unadulterated asparagus is where it's at.


 
Still don't think it would do anything for me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> there's nothing special about asparagus, except perhaps that it's still seasonal.


 
They were from my sister's allotment


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2012)

I do that with peas and leeks sometimes. and sweetcorn.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I'm afraid I was at work at that time. But I've recently met Ms T. She told me off at the farmer's market for saying I was sick of asparagus (at least I think it was her). Yes, I also thought I'd never hear those words come out my mouth.


 


That was you?!  How did you know it was me?


----------



## nagapie (Jun 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> That was you?! How did you know it was me?


 
I think I've seen your picture on here. And I may have been with OU one time when he said hello to you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I love them. A friend cooked me a plate of nothing but asparagus spears at the weekend and I realised where I'd been going wrong, I'd been eating them with other things. Pure unadulterated asparagus is where it's at.


Totally on their own? 
I like it blanched then griddled, with lots of butter and pepper. It's one of the most delicious things in the world


----------



## nagapie (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Totally on their own?
> I like it blanched then griddled, with lots of butter and pepper. It's one of the most delicious things in the world


 
Not totally, a dribble of olive oil and some pepper. But no pasta or rice or other things to muck them up. I could actually eat them completely on their own too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I do that with peas and leeks sometimes. and sweetcorn.


 
You eat peas on their own?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2012)

yes, both raw and cooked.  yum.  

And fine beans too.   


maybe with a little butter...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> yes, both raw and cooked. yum.
> 
> And fine beans too.
> 
> ...


 

What are fine beans?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

Green beans


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2012)

someone on twitter said:
			
		

> *Dani Porter* ‏@*DaniGirlSaff*
> Yet more sparkling PR for *#**Brixton* eats. But ssh, yeah? http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/features/perfection-in-a-parcel-get-to-grips-with-chinese-dumplings-7827831.html


Has anywhere in the Villaaaaaaage *ever* had a bad review? Or is all the food there automatically amazing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Green beans


 
Yep, that's what I know them as


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2012)

They used to be known down South as French beans. Bobby beans up North.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Has anywhere in the Villaaaaaaage *ever* had a bad review? Or is all the food there automatically amazing?


Why 'villaaaaaaage'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> They used to be known down South as French beans. Bobby beans up North.


Not in the North I'm from. French or green.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I shop in M&S and they are fine beans there.  I've also called them green beans.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not in the North I'm from. French or green.


Yes, but you're too young to remember.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why 'villaaaaaaage'?


It's the latest meme - keep up!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

Explain!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Has anywhere in the Villaaaaaaage *ever* had a bad review? Or is all the food there automatically amazing?


 
Not sure but here's my reviews:
Honest burger - yum yum yummy
El Panson -  yum yum yummy
That thai place - yum yum yum
Grace and French  - yum yum yum
The ice cream place - yum yum yu
Bellatonis - yum yum yu
Elephant - yum yum
Brick Box - yum yum
Agile Rabbit -yum yu


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Explain!


 

tbh I cant even remember how it started. I think maybe someone overheard someone pronouncing it as such and posted it here. You can't have failed to notice people repeating it here _ad nauseum_ for the last few months?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Not sure but here's my reviews:
> Honest burger - yum yum yummy
> El Panson - yum yum yummy
> That thai place - yum yum yum
> ...


 
So the next one will be yum yu, and then it'll be yum y?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> tbh I cant even remember how it started. I think maybe someone overheard someone pronouncing it as such and posted it here. You can't have failed to notice people repeating it here _ad nauseum_ for the last few months?


A bit, but WHY? Is it some kind of pronunciation guide cos surely no-one pronounces it that way?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Not sure but here's my reviews:
> Honest burger - yum yum yummy
> El Panson -  yum yum yummy
> That thai place - yum yum yum
> ...


What's the Agile Rabbit?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 12, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> re Sitifis: please "like" if you are on facebook.... (I see some people have already!). I'll be gutted if he closes.


 
I just remembered I went there with Biddly Bee and it was lovely. 
Liked on FB


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the Agile Rabbit?


 
the pizza place at the entrance - their calzone is quite nice.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A bit, but WHY? Is it some kind of pronunciation guide cos surely no-one pronounces it that way?


 
It's taking the piss out of the gentrification surely that's obvious. 

Not saying you have to pronounce it like that


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 12, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> re Sitifis: please "like" if you are on facebook.... (I see some people have already!). I'll be gutted if he closes.


 
You can also recommend on facebook - which if lots of people do might drum up some business. I'd hate for it to close too, a friendlier welcome in Brixton can't be found. And the cakes. Oh the cakes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2012)

kittyP said:


> It's taking the piss out of the gentrification surely that's obvious.
> 
> Not saying you have to pronounce it like that


Hmm, it doesn't make any sense at all. Ascribing an imaginary pronunciation to something that's poncy enough already


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone interested in Social Cleansing should watch the programme after Newsnight - it's about Deptford High Street and what happened after WW2 when the LCC planners decided to decant the residents to Harlow, Bury St Edmunds etc and demolish good quality terraced houses - even if spotlessly kept.  The owners suffered compulsory purchase at low rates - then demolition. The  new flats built then now in turn need to be demolished.
It was shown last Wednesday and is a real shocker - but beautifully crafted as a documentary I thought.
Take note - look at Guinness Trust! (Southwyck House next?) - pass it on!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Hmm, it doesn't make any sense at all. Ascribing an imaginary pronunciation to something that's poncy enough already


 
I'm not saying it's right or wrong it's just what it is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Anyone interested in Social Cleansing should watch the programme after Newsnight - it's about Deptford High Street and what happened after WW2 when the LCC planners decided to decant the residents to Harlow, Bury St Edmunds etc and demolish good quality terraced houses - even if spotlessly kept. The owners suffered compulsory purchase at low rates - then demolition. The new flats built then now in turn need to be demolished.
> It was shown last Wednesday and is a real shocker - but beautifully crafted as a documentary I thought.
> Take note - look at Guinness Trust! (Southwyck House next?) - pass it on!


 
Oh, repeat of episode I missed last night.  Thanks for reminder


----------



## kittyP (Jun 12, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Anyone interested in Social Cleansing should watch the programme after Newsnight - it's about Deptford High Street and what happened after WW2 when the LCC planners decided to decant the residents to Harlow, Bury St Edmunds etc and demolish good quality terraced houses - even if spotlessly kept. The owners suffered compulsory purchase at low rates - then demolition. The new flats built then now in turn need to be demolished.
> It was shown last Wednesday and is a real shocker - but beautifully crafted as a documentary I thought.
> Take note - look at Guinness Trust! (Southwyck House next?) - pass it on!


 
All the beautiful old terraces where my parents grew up in Bermondsey suffered the same story.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 12, 2012)

> The trade distinguishes three types of French bean:
> ·  Bobby beans are typically 8-12mm in diameter, 12-16cm long
> ·  Fine beans are 6.5-9mm diameter, 10-13cm long
> ·  Extra fine beans are 6-7.5mm diameter, 8-12cm long


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What's the Agile Rabbit?



They 'claim' to be the best pizza in Brixton....


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

I liked Elephant but couldn't really see the appeal of Brick Box: the service was friendly and everyone seems to be nice peopel but the food was really average.

Much as I wanted to like the pizza at Agile Rabbit, the veggie pizzas were rather greasy both times we've been - Eme's was literally _dripping_ with grease.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> They 'claim' to be the best pizza in Brixton....


Not. A. Fucking. Chance.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Not. A. Fucking. Chance.



I. Know.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> They 'claim' to be the best pizza in Brixton....


 
Franco Manca is miles better. I would even prefer the Reggae Reggae pizzas in the Dogstar


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2012)

leanderman said:
			
		

> Franco Manca is miles better. I would even prefer the Reggae Reggae pizzas in the Dogstar



I. Know.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 12, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm grrggtr Hmmmmmmm Franco manca


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Big story about the Gas gang at http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18398190. Should help with the gentrification.
> 
> And here's the video by Sneakbo mentioned in the story.https://sites.google.com/site/londonstreetgangs/gang-lists/south-london-gangs/gas-gang-gas A rather painful listen.


Certainly does pain me. I think the next episode will feature a young woman who evangelises these people - I wonder if they'll be singing rap or Fauré's Requiem?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I liked Elephant but couldn't really see the appeal of Brick Box: the service was friendly and everyone seems to be nice peopel but the food was really average.
> 
> Much as I wanted to like the pizza at Agile Rabbit, the veggie pizzas were rather greasy both times we've been - Eme's was literally _dripping_ with grease.


That'll be the cheese.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> That'll be the cheese.


No, it was the oil actually.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> No, it was the oil actually.



What oil? Surely the fat comes from the cheese?


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> What oil? Surely the fat comes from the cheese?


Ask Eme.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 13, 2012)

There's supposed to be a new jazz club next to Brazas on Tulse Hill - called Club 43. Only open a few weeks or so. Anyone been? I'm intrigued...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 13, 2012)

a few interesting pics & illustrations here: http://pinterest.com/opendoorslondon/brixton/


----------



## kittyP (Jun 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> a few interesting pics & illustrations here: http://pinterest.com/opendoorslondon/brixton/



 where is it in that link?
I cant see it.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> a few interesting pics & illustrations here: http://pinterest.com/opendoorslondon/brixton/


The one of Will Self's illuminated wall attributed to "google.co.uk" is actually from this site.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2012)

He means pics of Brixton, not the jazz club


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 13, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Not sure but here's my reviews:
> Honest burger - yum yum yummy
> El Panson - yum yum yummy
> That thai place - yum yum yum
> ...


The downside of having a baby is the deleterious effect on ones range of adjectives.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 13, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> The downside of having a baby is the deleterious effect on ones range of adjectives.


 
No, yummy isn't mummy talk. Here is the list for those with small children!

Here's my reviews:
Honest Burger - nom nom nommmy (but  for vegetarians)
El Panson - Nom nom nommy
That Thai Place - Nom nom nom
Grace and French - Nom nom nom
The ice cream plane -nom nom no
Bellatonis - nom nom no
Elephant - nom nom
Brick Box -nom nom
Agile Rabit -nom no


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Franco Manca is miles better. I would even prefer the Reggae Reggae pizzas in the Dogstar


 
Franco Manca itself is highly over-rated anyway.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Franco Manca itself is highly over-rated anyway.


 
Agree. So is El Panzon.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Anyone interested in Social Cleansing should watch the programme after Newsnight - it's about Deptford High Street and what happened after WW2 when the LCC planners decided to decant the residents to Harlow, Bury St Edmunds etc and demolish good quality terraced houses - even if spotlessly kept. The owners suffered compulsory purchase at low rates - then demolition. The new flats built then now in turn need to be demolished.
> It was shown last Wednesday and is a real shocker - but beautifully crafted as a documentary I thought.
> Take note - look at Guinness Trust! (Southwyck House next?) - pass it on!


 
Saw this last week- it's a great programme. The next one (tonight) is about a street in Camberwell and looks like it's worth a watch too.

Deptford- http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod..._History_of_Our_Streets_Deptford_High_Street/

Camberwell- http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01jzpm3


----------



## kittyP (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Franco Manca itself is highly over-rated anyway.


 
Blasphemy!!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 13, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Agree. So is El Panzon.


 
El panzon took a big step up when they first opened at the hootahob but have gone down hill.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Blasphemy!!


 

The food is nice enough, but it's not 'amazing' or anything. And the place itself is squashed and uncomfortable.


----------



## idumea (Jun 13, 2012)

I need to buy a small set of LEDs in Brixton tonight-- the kind that can be hooked up to an Arduino. Like this. Any ideas of electrical shops that would have them in Brixton?


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 13, 2012)

For those of you interested in the Olympics, the Torch Relay will be heading through Brickers on the 26th July, I think along Coldharbour and Acre Lanes between Camberwell and Clapham. Should be at around lunchtime...


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

idumea said:


> I need to buy a small set of LEDs in Brixton tonight-- the kind that can be hooked up to an Arduino. Like this. Any ideas of electrical shops that would have them in Brixton?


 
No idea. probably more luck going to Oxford Circus Maplins...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> For those of you interested in the Olympics, the Torch Relay will be heading through Brickers on the 26th July, I think along Coldharbour and Acre Lanes between Camberwell and Clapham. Should be at around lunchtime...


I hope someone lights a spliff on it


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I hope someone lights a spliff on it


 
I hope someone tries to nick it and run off with it. There is a great deal of athletic talent round our ends and most of it is being squandered on inadequate competition. Drunk, confused or tiny hipsters don't offer our lads the chance to exercise their best turns of speed.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

Cliche ago-go.

Any more?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> The food is nice enough, but it's not 'amazing' or anything. And the place itself is squashed and uncomfortable.



What pizza do you prefer in this manor?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope someone extinguishes it in Brixton's fountain, except 1) there's a hosepipe ban and 2) I doubt that fountain's capable of putting a cigarette out


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I hope someone extinguishes it in Brixton's fountain, except 1) there's a hosepipe ban and 2) I doubt that fountain's capable of putting a cigarette out


 
Hosepipe ban lifted at midnight tonight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Hosepipe ban lifted at midnight tonight.


 
Lambeth will probably forget to switch it on as it's hard to remember it's there as it's so pathetic


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What pizza do you prefer in this manor?


 
I've never had one to write home about. I'm not an expert though, tbf.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 13, 2012)

i actually like the pathetic fountain.  it pleases me.

unlike any pizza i have ever had in brixton.  by which i mean the nice pizza places. none of them have ever really satisfied in the way the dirty cheap pizza does.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Hosepipe ban lifted at midnight tonight.


 
I thought it was tomorrow night?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought it was tomorrow night?


 
If it was tomorrow night I would have said tomorrow night wouldn't I?!?!?! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18419163



> Anglian Water, Southern Water and Thames Water have confirmed that they are to remove the restrictions from midnight on Wednesday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

Kanda said:


> If it was tomorrow night I would have said tomorrow night wouldn't I?!?!?!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18419163


 



I thought it was Tuesday today


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2012)

Goodness, the Ritzy's got new bogs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Goodness, the Ritzy's got new bogs.


 
FFS.  They expect you to pee in sinks now


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep, nothing changes.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought it was Tuesday today


 
so did i.  now i'm a bit happier!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Goodness, the Ritzy's got new bogs.


 is that the mens or the womens? The mens were always utter shite....(and usually smelt as such)


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2012)

LOL. Not the infamous Gents, I suspect ... They really, really were/are mingin.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Franco Manca itself is highly over-rated anyway.


I think they do a pretty good pizza. Given I don't eat meat, they always have a decent selection. My only gripe is sometimes their plates aren't hot enough, which means your pizza goes cold a little too quickly. (And you have to go in the daytime on a weekday, or the queues are mental.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> LOL. Not the infamous Gents, I suspect ... They really, really were/are mingin.


 
Have any gents loos in this country got these types of sinks yet?  No plughole, just a big long sloped trough.  Means you can puke whilst washing your hands without clogging the sink up


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 13, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> For those of you interested in the Olympics, the Torch Relay will be heading through Brickers on the 26th July, I think along Coldharbour and Acre Lanes between Camberwell and Clapham. Should be at around lunchtime...


I think it's also going along Camberwell New Road - I thought it was the 27th, but I might be mistaken.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think they do a pretty good pizza. Given I don't eat meat, they always have a decent selection. My only gripe is sometimes their plates aren't hot enough, which means your pizza goes cold a little too quickly. (And you have to go in the daytime on a weekday, or the queues are mental.)


 
Yeah, you could probably call them 'pretty good'. They seem to be raved about like they produce pizzas that are out of this world, though. They don't.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think it's also going along Camberwell New Road - I thought it was the 27th, but I might be mistaken.


 
The offical site has the runners hurtling across people's gardens and leaping railway lines. 

http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/route/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yeah, you could probably call them 'pretty good'. They seem to be raved about like they produce pizzas that are out of this world, though. They don't.


Yep. It's a good pizza. Miles better than any takeaway or Pizza Hut/Express etc. But not world beating. When I first went there a few years ago with a mate from north London, he was going to me "mate, you HAVE to take me to that place, they're supposed to be the best pizzas IN THE WORLD outside of Italy." They weren't. There's $4 places in New York that shit all over Francos. But I still enjoy eating there.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 20142
> The offical site has the runners hurtling across people's gardens and leaping railway lines.
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/route/


Yeah the official map is shite. The route looks like it was drawn by a work experience kid doing his geography homework. Maybe they're keeping it deliberately vague on purpose.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yep. It's a good pizza. Miles better than any takeaway or Pizza Hut/Express etc. But not world beating. When I first went there a few years ago with a mate from north London, he was going to me "mate, you HAVE to take me to that place, they're supposed to be the best pizzas IN THE WORLD outside of Italy." They weren't. There's $4 places in New York that shit all over Francos. But I still enjoy eating there.


 
This is why I said they were over-rated. I didn't say they were shit.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> I didn't say they were shit.


 Neither did I.

Better overrated than shit IMO!


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

If you go somewhere thinking it's going to be fantastic, and it's no better than 'good', then it can very disappointing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> If you go somewhere thinking it's going to be fantastic, and it's no better than 'good', then it can very disappointing.


 
You're not the easiest person to please though are you Onket


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're not the easiest person to please though are you Onket


There was no lasagna


----------



## nagapie (Jun 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There was no lasagna


 
Well tbf lasagna is better than pizza.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> If you go somewhere thinking it's going to be fantastic, and it's no better than 'good', then it can very disappointing.


 
My attitude to pizza is ''it's just pizza'' and I only got round to going to Franco Manca's for the first time  few months ago having been told so many times that it's amazing.  Regardless I did really like it. Definitely a cut above. 

The second time I went it was ok, ''just pizza''.     I generally prefer dirty Pizza Hut style to Pizza Express which has the most dull over-rated pizzas in the world. 

In other news I have bought 4 pairs of shoes from TKMaxx and 2 handbags since they opened, mostly last night and tonight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> My attitude to pizza is ''it's just pizza'' and I only got round to going to Franco Manca's for the first time few months ago having been told so many times that it's amazing. Regardless I did really like it. Definitely a cut above.
> 
> The second time I went it was ok, ''just pizza''. I generally prefer dirty Pizza Hut style to Pizza Express which has the most dull over-rated pizzas in the world.
> 
> In other news I have bought 4 pairs of shoes from TKMaxx and 2 handbags since they opened, mostly last night and tonight.


 
The joys of working and having money 

Have you bought shoes to make you taller?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The joys of working and having money
> 
> Have you bought shoes to make you taller?


 
One pair are flat!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> One pair are flat!


 
oh no 

You'll have to swap them for tall shoes


----------



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> One pair are flat!


3 pairs weren't.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2012)

Greebo said:


> 3 pairs weren't.


 
ooh, look at you showing off your arithmetic skills.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

Greebo said:


> 3 pairs weren't.


 
Well she'll be tall most of the time then.  She'll probably only wear her flatties going to the shop late at night when nobody can see her


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> ooh, look at you showing off your arithmetic skills.


 
She got an O'Level you know (although I think that was in Maths)


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2012)

In scotland you can do o grades in maths and arithmetic.

I think the idea was you could get one in arithmetic showing you could add up and things even if you couldn't get a maths one, which isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 20142
> The offical site has the runners hurtling across people's gardens and leaping railway lines.
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/route/


 
That's a very old map! They're going to come through my house! AAAARGH!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> In scotland you can do o grades in maths and arithmetic.
> 
> I think the idea was you could get one in arithmetic showing you could add up and things even if you couldn't get a maths one, which isn't a bad idea.


 
We had separate Maths and Arithmetic lessons as well.  I think I got more than a U grade in Arithmetic, but I don't think I got a CSE for it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Well tbf lasagna is better than pizza.


Greasy spoon lasagne ain't - it's like school dinners


----------



## nagapie (Jun 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Greasy spoon lasagne ain't - it's like school dinners


 
Yeah I know, but if there was a place like Franco Manca that did lasagne, it would be better than pizza which is just dough and cheese. Although I like it well enough and FM do it well.

And I spelled lasagne wrong earlier as you had and I thought you were right but now you've spelled it right again Being unemployed is turning you illiterate.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2012)

My phone is illiterate!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> My phone is illiterate!


 
You know what they say about bad workmen...


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You know what they say about bad workmen...


OU is a tool.

Oh hang on, _blames_ their tools...


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just a reminder of what we were warned at the time of the election - since DC is up before the beak today
Common People

Mods-if it's not OK to post this link - please delete the post


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You know what they say about bad workmen...



"You are clearly incompetent, that's a lousy job and I'm not paying for it"

"You are completely useless, you're fired"

"Fortunately we just got a maintainance contract with Lambeth Living, so we'll be able to keep you on despite your total cack handedness"


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2012)

ericjarvis said:


> "Fortunately we just got a maintainance contract with Lambeth Living, so we'll be able to keep you on despite your total cack handedness"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 14, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Well tbf lasagna is better than pizza.


 
What ???  



quimcunx said:


> I generally prefer dirty Pizza Hut style to Pizza Express which has the most dull over-rated pizzas in the world.


 
Controversial  I'd agree that their regular pizzas are boring and can often be very disappointing, but the Calabrese (created for them by chef Francesco Mazzei) is for me the pinnacle of all pizzas.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)

ericjarvis said:


> "Fortunately we just got a maintainance contract with Lambeth Living, so we'll be able to keep you on despite your total cack handedness"


 

aaarrrgghhhh, don't get me started


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 14, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think it's also going along Camberwell New Road - I thought it was the 27th, but I might be mistaken.


I only caught a quick glimpse of the map so could easily have got it wrong.

As for pizzas, im a big fan of the Oregano at the bottom of Tulse Hill.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Who likes the curious  artwork by the House Of Bottles?
http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-curious-artwork-by-the-house-of-bottles-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## colacubes (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Who likes the curious artwork by the House Of Bottles?
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-curious-artwork-by-the-house-of-bottles-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


 
I didn't even notice it till Tony pointed out to me   He's very proud of it   Not to my tastes but brightens the place up like.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 14, 2012)

Here  is the artist - not seen this box:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Who likes the curious artwork by the House Of Bottles?
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-curious-artwork-by-the-house-of-bottles-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


It's better than what was there before (a tattered old sign IIRC) but yes, it is quite strange. "By our own hand we live" - is that some kind of double-edged comment about how we have to look after ourselves, but also have the choice to drink our lives away?? 

I like the artist's style though. I assume that's St Matthew's Church on the top box above?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 14, 2012)

It's the church in Trinity gardens. Southwark is great at supporting public arts - unlike Lambeth!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 14, 2012)

And in other news, plans to restore the Nuclear Dawn mural!

http://www.facebook.com/NuclearDawnRestorationProjectBrixton

Early days yet!


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're not the easiest person to please though are you Onket


 
Perhaps next time, have a go at trying to think of a joke of your own.


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There was no lasagna


 
And you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> Perhaps next time, have a go at trying to think of a joke of your own.







they don't like it up 'em, captain mainwaring!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2012)

boohoo said:


> And in other news, plans to restore the Nuclear Dawn mural!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/NuclearDawnRestorationProjectBrixton
> 
> Early days yet!


Excellent! I still have the poster you gave me of it - it even survived my recent move without getting creased!

To begin with, it would be easy enough for the trees and vegetation in front of it to be cut back and removed. That would make it look better, without a drop of paint involved. I bet some people don't even know it's there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> Perhaps next time, have a go at trying to think of a joke of your own.


 
huh?

What joke?  Where's the joke in my comment?


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> huh?
> 
> What joke? Where's the joke in my comment?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


>


 
You've lost me I'm afraid.  I don't tell jokes


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2012)

there is going to be a "World Basketball Festival" in Windrush Square on Sat June 30th. Apparently a temporary basketball court will be built in the square and there's gonna be DJs and stuff. It's free. (Earplugs and screens will be provided for Ritzy drinkers.)

www.worldbasketballfestivalbrixton.com


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

I will have to try and remember.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> I will have to try and remember.


 
Reminder:  The World Basketball Festival" in Windrush Square on Sat June 30th.


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

Hilarious.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> Hilarious.


 
I was only trying to remind you 

So ungrateful


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

That was you not telling a joke again, wasn't it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> That was you not telling a joke again, wasn't it.


 
I already told you, I don't tell jokes


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Here is the artist - not seen this box:


I've known him for a very long time....lovely bloke.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I've known him for a very long time....lovely bloke.



You have 'known him' for 'long time' eh? Eh?


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I already told you, I don't tell jokes


 
You're very good at not telling them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> You're very good at not telling them.


 
Thank you kindly

I think


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You have 'known him' for 'long time' eh? Eh?


Not in the biblical sense, you bad boy. He was a friend of a good friend that died young (50-ish). Morganico made a beautiful floral tribute in the the shape of a bike.


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Thank you kindly
> 
> I think


 
It's not funny. So if you're not telling a joke, that's a good thing.

If it was meant to be funny you've failed miserably.

Sigh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's not funny. So if you're not telling a joke, that's a good thing.
> 
> If it was meant to be funny you've failed miserably.
> 
> Sigh.


 
It wasn't meant to be funny, so I haven't failed miserably

Sigh


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It wasn't meant to be funny, so I haven't failed miserably
> 
> Sigh


 
Yes, that's what I fucking said for FUCKS SAKE.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes, that's what I fucking said for FUCKS SAKE.


 
Stop confusing me 

I'm going out now so I can forget all about you and your confusing messages


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2012)

The chitter chatter has taken an ugly turn


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

It's ok, she's gone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's ok, she's gone.


 
That's a relief innit


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 15, 2012)

The official site for the Torch relay has been updated but it now shows the torch leaving Camberwell Green following the handover from Southwark at 12:09 and arriving at Clapham Common Northside for the handover to Wandsworth at 12:53.  That doesn't leave much time for an event in central Brixton!


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

Listen to that rain!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> The official site for the Torch relay has been updated but it now shows the torch leaving Camberwell Green following the handover from Southwark at 12:09 and arriving at Clapham Common Northside for the handover to Wandsworth at 12:53. That doesn't leave much time for an event in central Brixton!


So it sounds like it will go from Camberwell Green, along Camberwell New Road and then left down Clapham Road, neatly missing out Brixton.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 15, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> The official site for the Torch relay has been updated but it now shows the torch leaving Camberwell Green following the handover from Southwark at 12:09 and arriving at Clapham Common Northside for the handover to Wandsworth at 12:53. That doesn't leave much time for an event in central Brixton!


I'm relieved, considering the original map of the route through my front door, out the back, over the gardens [_my poor hellebores!_] and through the flats. I had nightmare visions of a stand-off on my estate that would make Cable Street look like a minor altercation.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone know whether the Evergreen Trust on Brixton Hill is a bona fide charity?

Need to get rid of a LOT of stuff


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> So it sounds like it will go from Camberwell Green, along Camberwell New Road and then left down Clapham Road, neatly missing out Brixton.


Not according to this: http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/route/ Day 69 (the 26th July) is when it goes through Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

I've written a piece showing the full route here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-olympic-torch-relay-comes-to-brixton-26th-july-2012/

It goes right through Brixton.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 15, 2012)

when do the games start?   I thought it was before then.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I've written a piece showing the full route here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-olympic-torch-relay-comes-to-brixton-26th-july-2012/
> 
> It goes right through Brixton.


 
I actually wouldn't mind seeing it   I might see if I can bunk off work - seems rude not to as it goes past the end of my road


----------



## colacubes (Jun 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> when do the games start? I thought it was before then.


 
29th I think.


----------



## gabi (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone know if the ritzy's actually showing the england game in one of their cinemas? Or just on a tv screen upstairs as this kinda suggests..

http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/film/England_Vs_Sweden_Euro_Cup_2012/


----------



## boohoo (Jun 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Anyone know whether the Evergreen Trust on Brixton Hill is a bona fide charity?
> 
> Need to get rid of a LOT of stuff


 
Yer they are - went into the shop - is rather hidden.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 15, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Yer they are - went into the shop - is rather hidden.



thanks. they are the lucky winners of our eight bags of clothes etc etc


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> Anyone know if the ritzy's actually showing the england game in one of their cinemas? Or just on a tv screen upstairs as this kinda suggests..
> 
> http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/film/England_Vs_Sweden_Euro_Cup_2012/


 
Ritzy only has 5 screens. From the show times of the other films you can deduce that it is not on the big screen.


----------



## gabi (Jun 15, 2012)

Well that's a bit shit then. Why would you want to watch football in the ritzy cafe?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> Well that's a bit shit then. Why would you want to watch football in the ritzy cafe?


 
So they can take money off you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> Well that's a bit shit then. Why would you want to watch football in the ritzy cafe?



Don't own a telly and like to buy expensive drinks?


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I've written a piece showing the full route here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-olympic-torch-relay-comes-to-brixton-26th-july-2012/
> 
> It goes right through Brixton.


Ed 

My inside information that I posted on Wednesday was on the money.


----------



## gabi (Jun 15, 2012)

They've got it up on their billboard thing outside listed with the films - one might assume they'd sacrifice a big screen for it. Then I'd buy their expensive drinks. Well, once the 8 smuggled stellas have been consumed anyway.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

If the Ritzy's prices are a little too steep, you can watch it on a big screen in the Albert and enjoy cheaper beers.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Anyone know whether the Evergreen Trust on Brixton Hill is a bona fide charity?
> 
> Need to get rid of a LOT of stuff


Yes. They've been going for donkey's years. I've got some good stuff from there in the past.


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I've written a piece showing the full route here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-olympic-torch-relay-comes-to-brixton-26th-july-2012/
> 
> It goes right through Brixton.


 
Cheers for this. I expect I'll go and have a look if I remember (it is at lunchtime and will go past The Phoenix).


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get a good mouser?
Since the ever changing illegals moved in next door I have had mouse problems.
They are getting bold too - they creep up and eat my snotty toilet tissue whilst I'm asleep watching TV.
They don't really run too fast any more if I go into the kitchen at night.
I have a moral objection to poison (and also worry about poisoning myself)

Any feline experts out there? Maybe I should start a thread? Ed can you help?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 15, 2012)

ask the illegals what they did to make the mice move to your house.  then do the same thing but more.  voila, mouses gone somewhere else.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a good mouser?
> Since the ever changing illegals moved in next door I have had mouse problems.
> They are getting bold too - they creep up and eat my snotty toilet tissue whilst I'm asleep watching TV.
> They don't really run too fast any more if I go into the kitchen at night.
> ...


 
They're eating your snot rags?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I've written a piece showing the full route here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-olympic-torch-relay-comes-to-brixton-26th-july-2012/
> 
> It goes right through Brixton.


this charming chap who works for coca cola will be carrying the torch


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> this charming chap who works for coca cola will be carrying the torch


The phrase "punchable face" springs to mind.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> this charming chap who works for coca cola will be carrying the torch


 
He looks like he should have been at the Brickbox event


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're eating your snot rags?


Np - I'm such a cheapskate I use Lidl recycled toilet paper (no VAT ya know)


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a good mouser?
> Since the ever changing illegals moved in next door I have had mouse problems.


 


el-ahrairah said:


> ask the illegals what they did to make the mice move to your house. then do the same thing but more. voila, mouses gone somewhere else.


 
_Dirty_ illegals.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Dirty illegals.



What is illegal? Do they loiter or jaywalk?


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2012)

A lot of stuff is illegal.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He looks like he should have been at the Brickbox event


His company seems perfect for them (so long as they're also keen to hang out by the bins):


> In addition to developing their own work, The London Quest Company are
> affiliated withCrossover Labs, an organisation that exists to bring together
> creative professionals from diverse disciplines in order to form new
> interdisciplinary collaborations and generate ideas for projects.





> At the core of every London Quest project is a pool of professionally trained, versatile actors. With charm, intelligence and personality in abundance, this team represent the ultimate brand ambassadors.





> In essence, a Quest is an interactive treasure hunt using actors to deliver clues. We create these adventures from scratch depending on the requirements of the client. Ideal as a team-building activity within the corporate world, Quests are also a perfect way to celebrate a special occasion amongst friends


http://www.londonquest.co.uk/London Quest/New Pages 10/InteractiveEntertainment/Interactive_Entertainment2010.html


----------



## boohoo (Jun 15, 2012)

All this stuff from London Quest sounds like your standard marketing crap which actually becomes rather tired as most people are reading between the lines. Would you date someone who described themselves as charming, intelligent and personality with abundance? Well, you would certainly be wary of such a good write-up. At the same time, for their marketing, they can't list their faults in a confessional manner.

Their company suggests it exists because some people from arts and drama school didn't want to end up in a low paid job in an office. With the ability to come up with an idea and to sell it, they head towards doing something they enjoy rather than another soulless office job.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> _Dirty_ illegals.


Look all I want is a good mouser. Are there no felines on these boards! Only dog walkers apparently.

And THEIR dogs are dirtier than my mice. What dog would clean its master's snot rags up? I ask you!


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 15, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Would you date someone who described themselves as charming, intelligent and personality with abundance?


To describe myself any other way would clearly be an unnecessary lie.


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Look all I want is a good mouser. Are there no felines on these boards! Only dog walkers apparently.
> 
> And THEIR dogs are dirtier than my mice. What dog would clean its master's snot rags up? I ask you!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Lambeth will probably forget to switch it on as it's hard to remember it's there as it's so pathetic



It was better when it first opened wasn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

kittyP said:


> It was better when it first opened wasn't it?


 
erm, I think it was such a non-event, I was keeping my eyes out for weeks for this new fountain 'til I suddenly saw it and thought WOW, that's the most unspectacular fountain I've ever seen!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> I think they do a pretty good pizza. Given I don't eat meat, they always have a decent selection. My only gripe is sometimes their plates aren't hot enough, which means your pizza goes cold a little too quickly. (And you have to go in the daytime on a weekday, or the queues are mental.)



The queues look long but go down pretty quick.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> erm, I think it was such a non-event, I was keeping my eyes out for weeks for this new fountain 'til I suddenly saw it and thought WOW, that's the most unspectacular fountain I've ever seen!



I'm sure I remember it being more forceful right at the beginning


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I'm sure I remember it being more forceful right at the beginning


 
Maybe, but it took me a while to realise it was there as it was such a damp squib


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe one of the drinkers from the Ritzy puked into one of the spouts and blocked it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Maybe one of the drinkers from the Ritzy puked into one of the spouts and blocked it



The Ritzy food is pretty dry


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The Ritzy food is pretty dry


 
Then maybe the spouts are clogged up.

What we need is a picture of when the fountain was first switched on besides a current day picture


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2012)

'Need'?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> 'Need'?


Okay then you pedant, "want".


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Okay then you pedant, "want".


"pedant" is a bit overly generous, please use "grumpy old malcontent" in future.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 15, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> "pedant" is a bit overly generous, please use "grumpy old malcontent" in future.


Too many strokes, sweetie.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2012)

The DJing in the Albert tonight was so fabulously ropey and the music so unashamedly bad 80s that in the end I was won over.
But that's beer for you.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Talking of which some light reading for Saturday morning:
Turntables and slum clearance (Brixton Society article)


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2012)

CH1 said:


> All I want is a good mouser. Are there no felines on these boards?


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2012)

editor said:


> The DJing in the Albert tonight was so fabulously ropey and the music so unashamedly bad 80s that in the end I was won over.
> But that's beer for you.


 
You didn't find my football stickers while you were there, did you?!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> You didn't find my football stickers while you were there, did you?!



I will go in today. What do they look like?


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2012)

Those exact ones?


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2012)

No.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2012)

Gotcha


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2012)

I am a penis.

I have found them on my stairs.

Apologies to the good patrons of The Albert, who inside my head I wanted dead for this.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> I am a penis.


Must be hard getting on a bike.


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2012)

Not as hard as keeping track of my stickers.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 16, 2012)

How the flip can you lose something on stairs without the aid of drugs 

You loon


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> How the flip can you lose something on stairs without the aid of drugs
> 
> You loon


Clue. He thought he'd lost them in the pub.


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2012)

Mrs Magpie is correct.

Plus there's a lot of stuff on my stairs (I am always being told to tidy my side of the stairs).


----------



## Dan U (Jun 16, 2012)

I've never kept anything on my stairs, thus my surprise. 

Maybe I am missing out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> I've never kept anything on my stairs, thus my surprise.
> 
> Maybe I am missing out


 
You and Onket should be grateful you have stairs.  Not everyone has that extra storage space


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2012)

Greebo

I went into that deli shop next to Streatham Hill Station today and asked what non-oniony things they have.  They have these rice ball thingies in bread crumbs, some longish things in breadcrumbs which I believe she said had ricotta cheese and I thought she said peanut, but maybe it was pine nuts   Also pizza slices with no onions and something else that I can't remember


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Greebo
> 
> I went into that deli shop next to Streatham Hill Station today and asked what non-oniony things they have. They have these rice ball thingies in bread crumbs, some longish things in breadcrumbs which I believe she said had ricotta cheese and I thought she said peanut, but maybe it was pine nuts  Also pizza slices with no onions and something else that I can't remember


 
Arancini (the rice balls).  I've had them from there - they were large and substantial and quite nice.  They have lots of nice stuff in there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Arancini (the rice balls). I've had them from there - they were large and substantial and quite nice. They have lots of nice stuff in there.


 
Well I was never going to remember the name of anything, so had to describe them 

I went in the Polish shop a few doors down and bought a rather nice looking custard pastry thingy

What are the long ones called with breadcrumbs that have ricotta and something else in called?

Oh, maybe they were pancakes rolled up? I remember her mentioning pancakes. Maybe they didn't have breadcrumbs 

and maybe I misheard the peanuts, not for pinenuts but spinach?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 16, 2012)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 20234


 
Sir Patrick Moore is having an "open house" garden party tomorrow and I might well pop along for half an hour if the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Sir Patrick Moore is having an "open house" garden party tomorrow and I might well pop along for half an hour if the weather isn't too bad.


I didn't know he lived in Brixton. I thought he lived on the coast somewhere.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I am a penis.
> 
> I have found them on my stairs.
> 
> Apologies to the good patrons of The Albert, who inside my head I wanted dead for this.



They took it with the grace in which you meant it.


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I was never going to remember the name of anything, so had to describe them
> 
> I went in the Polish shop a few doors down and bought a rather nice looking custard pastry thingy
> 
> ...


 
What about the custard?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> What about the custard?


 
The custard thing doesn't have onions in it


----------



## kittyP (Jun 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You and Onket should be grateful you have stairs. Not everyone has that extra storage space


 
We have (kinda) learnt not to keep things, especially slippy pizza menus, on the stairs since badgers took a backwards tumble and ended up in a spinal board in AnE at 4am


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2012)

Worth it for the scar btw


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2012)

kittyP said:


> We have (kinda) learnt not to keep things, especially slippy pizza menus, on the stairs since badgers took a backwards tumble and ended up in a spinal board in AnE at 4am


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Worth it for the scar btw


 
I know of someone in a wheelchair for life after falling down the stairs


----------



## kittyP (Jun 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


 
I know


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I know of someone in a wheelchair for life after falling down the stairs



Me too


----------



## kittyP (Jun 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know of someone in a wheelchair for life after falling down the stairs


 
He was fine. 

I on the other hand was totally traumatised by the experience


----------



## ajdown (Jun 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I didn't know he lived in Brixton. I thought he lived on the coast somewhere.


 
Selsey.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I didn't know he lived in Brixton. I thought he lived on the coast somewhere.


He wouldn't like Brixton, the crusty old mad racist


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 17, 2012)

When the foodies invaded Brixton - The Times

I haven't bought a News International paper post Wapping but I saw, reading over someone's shoulder on the tube that either The Times or the Sunday Times has a weekend supplement article on what happened when the foodies invaded Brixton. And online it's behind a paywall. I can sort of write the article in my mind but I just wondered if anyone had actually seen the article and could give the gist. Odds on for the use of the words "edgy" and "vibrant".


----------



## leanderman (Jun 17, 2012)

happyshopper said:


> When the foodies invaded Brixton - The Times
> 
> I haven't bought a News International paper post Wapping but I saw, reading over someone's shoulder on the tube that either The Times or the Sunday Times has a weekend supplement article on what happened when the foodies invaded Brixton. And online it's behind a paywall. I can sort of write the article in my mind but I just wondered if anyone had actually seen the article and could give the gist. Odds on for the use of the words "edgy" and "vibrant".


 

WHAT HAPPENED WHEN THE FOODIES INVADED BRIXTON   
_Coming to the capital this summer? For a taste of real London, head to SW9_ 
By: Sasha Slater 

Let's play a game of London word associations: Kensington? Palace. Knightsbridge? Harrods. Wimbledon? Tennis. Brixton? If you said riots, you're 30 years out of date. The correct answer is cupcakes, slow food and heritage tomatoes. Following in the footsteps of Borough and Columbia Road, where every sausage comes with its own CV and stallholders know which herbs go best in an Ottolenghi salad, Brixton market is the latest destination for foodies to patrol in search of sheep's cheeses and strange-shaped vegetables.

The market, which stretches over a network of streets and arcades behind Brixton Tube station, still does a good trade in lurid fabrics and unbranded bleach, but the number of smart delis, organic cafés and cake stalls popping up between the original Afro-Caribbean shops selling cassava, dasheen and okra is increasing.

Two of the most recent arrivals, Rosie French and Ellie Grace, opened last year. Their odyssey started with a blog that became a supper club run from Grace's Brixton flat. "We had a really scuzzy doorway with a sign asking people not to pee on the stairs," she recalls. "Visitors would call up nervously and ask if they were in the right place." Those intrepid types who made it up the stairs discovered spectacular salads and "a lot of slow-cooked lamb", remembers French. It was such a hit, they set up French & Grace, a tiny cafe with a great line in halloumi and merguez wraps. Now they've written a cookbook, Kitchen & Co.

Their culinary adventure was inspired by, and is still dependent on, the ingredients piled high in the market. "We buy everything we can here, every morning," says French who, at 29, is a year older than Grace. It's the sort of approach locals applaud: silencing critics who fear the gentrification will mean the demise of existing traders, who were selling plantains and dried salt cod decades before the cupcake brigade marched into town.

Kitchen & Co by Rosie French and Ellie Grace is published by Kyle Books and available from the Times Bookshop for £14.99 (RRP £16.99), free p&p, on 0845 2712134; thetimes.co.uk/bookshop. More recipes at thetimes.co.uk The best of the rest at Brixton market Franco Manca, 4 Market Row. One of the best pizza joints in Britain, so expect to queue. 

Agile Rabbit Pizzeria, Unit 24, Brixton Village. It might not have Franco Manca's sublime sourdough, but it hosts live music on Thursday and Friday nights. 

Cannon & Cannon, 18 Market Row. Downstairs: British cheeses and charcuterie to take away; upstairs: carousing and platters of saucisson to soak up the wine.

Honest Burgers, Unit 12, Brixton Village. Sources its meat from the Ginger Pig and serves a mean chip. 

Cornercopia, Unit 65, Brixton Village. Stocks jams, chutneys, preserved lemons and the like, all produced in South London. 

Seven at Brixton, 7 Market Row. Ascend rickety stairs for cocktails served in tea cups.

Rosie's Deli Café, 14e Market Row. Visit for Brixton pioneer Rosie Lovell's sublime cakes.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks. And I was wrong about edgy and vibrant.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2012)

leanderman said:


> WHAT HAPPENED WHEN THE FOODIES INVADED BRIXTON
> _Coming to the capital this summer? For a taste of real London, head to SW9_
> By: Sasha Slater
> 
> Let's play a game of London word associations: Kensington? Palace. Knightsbridge? Harrods. Wimbledon? Tennis. Brixton? If you said riots, you're 30 years out of date. The correct answer is .....


Amazing - pity IDS took my ESA away so I still have to go to Lidl!


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2012)

The article contradicts itself.


> Their culinary adventure was inspired by, and is still dependent on, the ingredients piled high in the market. "We buy everything we can here, every morning," says French who, at 29, is a year older than Grace. It's the sort of approach locals applaud: *silencing critics who fear the gentrification will mean the demise of existing traders,* who were selling plantains and dried salt cod decades before the cupcake brigade marched into town.





> The market, which stretches over a network of streets and arcades behind Brixton Tube station, still does a good trade in luridfabrics and unbranded bleach, but *the number of smart delis, organic cafés and cake stalls popping up between the original Afro-Caribbean shops selling cassava, dasheen and okra is increasing*.


Unless brand new stalls are suddenly appearing out of thin air, existing traders are  most definitely being pushed out.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 17, 2012)

The cars have been a beeping and a honking no end tonight.  Assume it's the Portuguese massive in celebratory mood


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 17, 2012)

leanderman said:


> The market, which stretches over a network of streets and arcades behind Brixton Tube station, still does a good trade in lurid fabrics and unbranded bleach...


Lurid? In my opinion the fabrics on sale in the market are far less lurid than the tat pedalled by H&M and how bloody stupid, somebody should write to this ill-informed writer to inform her that the fabric of the sails in the Trafalgar Square message in a bottle was sourced from the market and is valued by many. Not to mention the fact that people here want to buy such fabrics and unbranded bleach.



> 'Brixton pioneer'



A cupcake seller is no pioneer, I find this slightly insulting to be honest. Not a criticism of Rosie in any way but she's no pioneer; no Olive Morris.

Stupid, stupid article.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2012)

Rosie doesn't sell cupcakes.
I can see why the article refers to her as a pioneer.
What's Olive Morris got to with it? Did she have a food stall in Brixton market?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 17, 2012)

My mistake, as I typed that I thought the writer was saying to try Rosie's cup cakes but she actually wrote cakes. Apologies for any confusion caused.
I would have thought my meaning was obvious Orang Utan, there is nothing pioneering about selling cakes and coffee and it denigrates the rich and interesting history of the area as well as the noteworthy figures of that history to bandy about such accolades.
You don't explain why you think it an appropriate or proportionate description but I'm not sure if it's polite to discuss her in particular. I think she's a nice woman, I've eaten at her place, I'm not criticising her in the least.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2012)

Pioneer was just used in the sense as she was the first deli type shop in BV.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 18, 2012)

I would argue that 'Brixton pioneer' suggests more significance than that and it got up my nose.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

Nah, pioneer just means the first.
They may be wrong about that anyway.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 18, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I would argue that 'Brixton pioneer' suggests more significance than that and it got up my nose.


 
You mean you think the writer was implying the word 'settler'?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

I think the Times writer must have missed this when she was busy researching the story. 

Save Our Shops – Brixton Village battles against rent hikes


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Nah, pioneer just means the first.
> They may be wrong about that anyway.


Pioneer: A person who is among the first to explore or settle a new country or area


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 18, 2012)

Pioneer implies revolutionary significance. Pioneering research, for example, is that which alters the field not merely that which comes first.
It has colonial connotations in certain contexts but that was not my interpretation in this instance.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 18, 2012)

It doesn't imply  revolutionary significance any more than it implies settling.  It has several definitions.  I'd say in this instance it's more about settling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Pioneer: A person who is among the first to explore or settle a new country or area


That's a very narrow definition. It also means first in one's field. A bit of an exaggeration when it just means first deli in the market, but that's newspeak for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

leanderman said:


> You mean you think the writer was implying the word 'settler'?


No


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's a very narrow definition. It also means first in one's field. A bit of an exaggeration when it just means first deli in the market, but that's newspeak for you.


How do you think its sits in the context of an article with a headline referring to foodies "invading" Brixton?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think it's worth dwelling on. It's just a typical silly weekend newspaper article.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*From thhttp://ubumexico.centro.org.mx/sound/brecht_bertolt/tondokumente/02_Bertolt-Brecht%20_Das%20Lied-von-der-Unzulnnglichkeit.mp3e archives of "Ubu" a Mexican/US arthouse website*
*Lied von der Unzulänglichkeit menschlichen Strebens*
*(play or downoad as MP3)*
_*Berthold Brecht "sings" Das Lied von der Unzulänglichkeit menschlichen Strebens*_
_*from the Threepenny Opera (recorded 1928)*_
Der Mensch lebt durch den Kopf
Sein Kopf reicht ihm nicht aus
Versuch es nur; von deinem Kopf
lebt höchstens eine Laus.
Denn für dieses Leben
ist der Mensch nicht schlau genug.
Niemals merkt er eben
allen Lug und Trug
Man lives by his head, but it doesn’t suffice. Check your own head: a louse, at most, could live on it. ’Cause man is not clever enough for this life. He never catches on to all the lies and cheats.
Ja; mach nur einen Plan
sei nur ein großes Licht!
Und mach dann noch ’nen zweiten Plan
gehn tun sie beide nicht.
Denn für dieses Leben
ist der Mensch nicht schlecht genug:
doch sein höh’res Streben
ist ein schöner Zug.
Yes, make yourself a plan; it just goes up in smoke! And make yourself a second plan; they both come to nothing. ’Cause man is not bad enough for this life: still, his lofty striving makes a pretty show.
Ja; renn nur nach dem Glück
doch renne nicht zu sehr!
Denn alle rennen nach dem Glück
Das Glück rennt hinterher.
Denn für dieses Leben
ist der Mensch nicht anspruchslos genug
darum’st all sein Streben
nur ein Selbstbetrug.
Sure, run after good fortune, but don’t run too hard! ’Cause everyone runs after fortune, while fortune runs ’round behind them. ’Cause man is not plain and simple enough for this life. So all his striving is just self-deception.
Der Mensch ist gar nicht gut
drum hau ihn auf den Hut
hast du ihn auf den Hut gehaut
dann wird er vielleicht gut.
Denn für dieses Leben
ist der Mensch nicht gut genug
darum hau ihn eben
ruhig auf den Hut.
Man is not good, so you should knock him on his hat, and once you’ve knocked him on his hat, he’ll probably be good. ’Cause man is not good enough for this life. Therefore, keep on calmly knocking him on his hat.


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> They may be wrong about that anyway.



Indeed - Jackie (from Scotland) was there before Rosie with Boca (iirc). Rosie bought her shop. 

The colonial interpretation is a bit forced IMO. Agree with OU that it's just a thrown together puff piece from the Sundays.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

If anyone was to get the credit for being a "pioneer" in helping transform/civilise Brixton it would have to be the Lounge, which opened up way before the Villaaaage concept was even invented and traded a fair way up what was still locally known as the Frontline.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Winot said:


> The colonial interpretation is a bit forced IMO. Agree with OU that it's just a thrown together puff piece from the Sundays.


Yuppies and Immigrants always INVADE; outpoken and maverick politicians STORM
Just been watching Idiocracy - a fantasy about what America would be like in 2350 when everything has been reduced to a giant game show and an average "Joe" from 2006 turns up and is proven to be a genius by the standards of dumbed-down 2350.
c.f. A.Tapsell and D.Warner (deselected Lambeth Councillors from the dark ages): comments about Lambeth "feeding the seals" at consultation meetings by holding forth the prospect of community group grants for collusion."
Highly recommended. (the film that is - not collusion)


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

christ... rosie is definitely connected in meeja terms. constant writeups/tv slots promoting her shit. and it IS shit.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 18, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Two of the most recent arrivals, Rosie French and Ellie Grace, opened last year. Their odyssey started with a blog that became a supper club run from Grace's Brixton flat. "We had a really scuzzy doorway with a sign asking people not to pee on the stairs," she recalls. "Visitors would call up nervously and ask if they were in the right place." Those intrepid types who made it up the stairs discovered spectacular salads and "a lot of slow-cooked lamb", remembers French. It was such a hit, they set up French & Grace, a tiny cafe with a great line in halloumi and merguez wraps. Now they've written a cookbook, Kitchen & Co.


She sounds like a challenging gastronome.
Pity IDS has rendered me financially challenged - or I might feel tempted to find out more.
My other major disability is a dislike of shopping - I find it difficult to tear myself away from Lidl - the only supermarket in Brixton which is compact, high quality, cheap and suits the mood of the day.
When depressed - you don't have to say anything to anybody
When inappropriately manic the till staff are remarkable chatty and "normal" and also "diverse"
AND when I bought a very heavy 26" CRT telly from there 10 years ago the manager lent me a shop pallet trolley to wheel the said telly all the way down to Coldharbour Lane, so I didn't have to get a taxi.
You can't get service like that in Tescos - or Brixton Market!


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> christ... rosie is definitely connected in meeja terms. constant writeups/tv slots promoting her shit. and it IS shit.


 
Agreed. People bang on about her merguez wrap which I honestly found to be mediocre (maybe because my wife is Algerian).

If you want a proper merguez sandwich, then go to the North African place at the top of Brixton Station Road. £3.50 for a juicy barbecued merguez sandwich with all the trimmings AND you are guaranteed a place to sit down and eat it.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 18, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Lidl - AND when I bought a very heavy 26" CRT telly from there 10 years ago the manager lent me a shop pallet trolley to wheel the said telly all the way down to Coldharbour Lane, so I didn't have to get a taxi.


 
Now that is bloody useful to know, cos they sometimes have fold-up beds (those ones had wheels like a hospital bed actually so they might've wheeled along OK) & shelving units which look really solidly made (& heavy).


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Agreed. People bang on about her merguez wrap which I honestly found to be mediocre (maybe because my wife is Algerian).
> 
> If you want a proper merguez sandwich, then go to the North African place at the top of Brixton Station Road. £3.50 for a juicy barbecued merguez sandwich with all the trimmings AND you are guaranteed a place to sit down and eat it.


 
Yup, Brixton has  skipped the American trend of quality street food and gone straight to amateur gastronome. Seems to have fooled a lot of Guardian readers.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 18, 2012)

Winot said:


> Indeed - Jackie (from Scotland) was there before Rosie with Boca (iirc). Rosie bought her shop.


 
Well, reading Rosie's press release when she launched her book, she really suggested that she took the shop and made it successful rather than getting an establish business with a customer base  off someone who had to sell it.


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Well, reading Rosie's press release when she launched her book, she really suggested that she took the shop and made it successful rather than getting an establish business with a customer base  off someone who had to sell it.



Jackie was lovely and I find Rosie's schtick and meeja connections as irritating as those upthread, but to give her credit she is a much better business woman than Jackie was.


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> If anyone was to get the credit for being a "pioneer" in helping transform/civilise Brixton it would have to be the Lounge, which opened up way before the Villaaaage concept was even invented and traded a fair way up what was still locally known as the Frontline.


 
Or the restaurant at 20 Trinity Gardens if you are going back further. However there's clearly been a 'step change' (cliché alert) more recently associated with changes to the market, and Boca/Rosie's was probably in the vanguard.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 18, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I'm sure I remember it [the fountain] being more forceful right at the beginning


I've also noticed lots of the strip lights which are embedded in the floor of the square have stopped working or the bulbs/LEDs have gone. Can't anyone build anything these days that lasts for longer than 12 months or so?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've also noticed lots of the strip lights which are embedded in the floor of the square have stopped working or the bulbs/LEDs have gone. Can't anyone build anything these days that lasts for longer than 12 months or so?


 
I went past yesterday, hoping for a glimpse of the wonderful fountain, now that the hosepipe ban has been lifted.  Has anyone informed Lambeth Council the hosepipe ban's been lifted and they're allowed to turn the bit of spit back on?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

Winot said:


> vanguard.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I went past yesterday, hoping for a glimpse of the wonderful fountain, now that the hosepipe ban has been lifted.  Has anyone informed Lambeth Council the hosepipe ban's been lifted and they're allowed to turn the bit of spit back on?



(((Windrush Square))) 

I must get back to counting the chair ratio again


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Winot said:


> Or the restaurant at 20 Trinity Gardens if you are going back further. However there's clearly been a 'step change' (cliché alert) more recently associated with changes to the market, and Boca/Rosie's was probably in the vanguard.


Franco Manco was the real game changer in the covered markets. For all the _meedja_ Rosie's attracted, it didn't actually make a difference to the market in the way that Franco's did. And it was cheap.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I went past yesterday, hoping for a glimpse of the wonderful fountain, now that the hosepipe ban has been lifted. Has anyone informed Lambeth Council the hosepipe ban's been lifted and they're allowed to turn the bit of spit back on?


That fountain has been a spectacular waste of money. Why couldn't they just install the good ones that everywhere else seems to have instead of this ludicrous feeble dribble/fine spray non-entity?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> That fountain has been a spectacular waste of money. Why couldn't they just install the good ones that everywhere else seems to have instead of this ludicrous feeble dribble/fine spray non-entity?


 
I'd love to know how much that spit cost 

We need dancing fountains for the kids to play in whilst their parents sip their Pimms


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> That fountain has been a spectacular waste of money. Why couldn't they just install the good ones that everywhere else seems to have instead of this ludicrous dribble/fine spray effort?



One positive is that kids seem to be able to play happily in it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 18, 2012)

leanderman said:


> WHAT HAPPENED WHEN THE FOODIES INVADED BRIXTON
> _Coming to the capital this summer? For a taste of real London, head to SW9_
> By: Sasha Slater
> 
> ... It's *the sort of approach locals applaud: silencing critics who fear the gentrification* will mean the demise of......


Yeah, because there's been NO criticism of the village or gentrification from locals....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> One positive is that kids seem to be able to play happily in it.


 
They'd be even happier if it was bigger though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> We need dancing fountains for the kids to play in whilst their parents sip their Pimms



They do?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Franco Manco was the real game changer in the covered markets. For all the _meedja_ Rosie's attracted, it didn't actually make a difference to the market in the way that Franco's did. And it was cheap.


Yeah I think you're spot on there about Francos.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> One positive is that kids seem to be able to play happily in it.


Of course, but quite a few would prefer the proper ones that are installed just about everywhere else. Chelsea has no less than *three* right next to each other on the King's Road


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Franco Manco was the real game changer in the covered markets. For all the _meedja_ Rosie's attracted, it didn't actually make a difference to the market in the way that Franco's did. And it was cheap.


 
Yes, I think you're right.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 18, 2012)

How long will it be until media backlash against the village? Endless GREAT reviews can't go on forever. I reckon within 6 months we'll have articles saying "Is Brixton Village past it's best?" "It's not as good now as it was in 2010" etc etc...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

It would be ace if they had the kids' fountain they have on the South Bank


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Of course, but I'd be quote a few would prefer the proper ones that are installed just about everywhere else. Chelsea has no less than *three* right next to each other on the King's Road



Do they allow children in Chelsea?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> They do?


 
Probably not, but we need bigger fountains.  I'm surprised the kids aren't having fights over who's going to get the water from the fountain

We need one like the South Bank had


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It would be ace if they had the kids' fountain they have on the South Bank


 
I said that but accidentally deleted it whilst posting picture


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It would be ace if they had the kids' fountain they have on the South Bank



That would also require South Bank money. I guess if we closed the library and sold Brockwell Park to developers we may have a chance of a fountain


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> How long will it be until media backlash against the village? Endless GREAT reviews can't go on forever. I reckon within 6 months we'll have articles saying "Is Brixton Village past it's best?" "It's not as good now as it was in 2010" etc etc...


 
It'll be like a celebrity, build 'em up and knock 'em down!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> How long will it be until media backlash against the village? Endless GREAT reviews can't go on forever. I reckon within 6 months we'll have articles saying "Is Brixton Village past it's best?" "It's not as good now as it was in 2010" etc etc...



Told you so moment waiting to happen eh?


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Do they allow children in Chelsea?


 
Funnily enough, no.  I took my youngest to play in the King's Road fountain a couple of summers ago, and was told off by one of the Chelsea ladies for changing her into her swimming costume in full view of the public .  She was 2 or 3 at the time.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Told you so moment waiting to happen eh?


 
Yeah, and most of these so called local entrepreneurs will move onto their next locality.

Be afraid, New Cross. Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Winot said:


> Funnily enough, no. I took my youngest to play in the King's Road fountain a couple of summers ago, and was told off by one of the Chelsea ladies for changing her into her swimming costume in full view of the public . She was 2 or 3 at the time.


 
I can understand that though.  Before I posted that pic of the South Bank fountain, I was going to put up another one but it had toddlers wearing just underwear.  Decades ago, this wouldn't have been a problem, but now you think, "uh oh, must be a kiddie fiddler posting pictures up like that".  It's got to the point nowadays, where you feel guilty sitting on a park bench watching kids play in case their parents think you're a pervert, and there's absolutely no way I'd get my camera out in case they think you're going to post pictures of kids onto dodgy websites


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah, and most of these so called local entrepreneurs will move onto their next locality.
> 
> Be afraid, New Cross. Enjoy your coffee.


Yes, New Cross and Deptford are next


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can understand that though. Before I posted that pic of the South Bank fountain, I was going to put up another one but it had toddlers wearing just underwear. Decades ago, this wouldn't have been a problem, but now you think, "uh oh, must be a kiddie fiddler posting pictures up like that". It's got to the point nowadays, where you feel guilty sitting on a park bench watching kids play in case their parents think you're a pervert, and there's absolutely no way I'd get my camera out in case they think you're going to post pictures of kids onto dodgy websites


 
Oh, this wasn't fear of paedos or being labelled as such - it was plain old distaste at having her lunch RUINED by PEOPLE WHO WEREN'T LIKE HER.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Winot said:


> Oh, this wasn't fear of paedos or being labelled as such - it was plain old distaste at having her lunch RUINED by PEOPLE WHO WEREN'T LIKE HER.


 
You mean old and wrinkly?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> How long will it be until media backlash against the village? Endless GREAT reviews can't go on forever. I reckon within 6 months we'll have articles saying "Is Brixton Village past it's best?" "It's not as good now as it was in 2010" etc etc...


Bring it on!


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Bring it on!


 
Oh what about the entrepreneurs who supposedly live in Brixton and want to give something back to their bank manager, I mean community?

These boards are just as guilty as anywhere else about hyping up places. You could fine decent coffee in Brixton before the Feds et al came along.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> These boards are just as guilty as anywhere else about hyping up places. You could fine decent coffee in Brixton before the Feds et al came along.


But if anyone was 'hyping' up new local independent stores in Brixton, they weren't doing for their own gain or as part of a business strategy though. That is a big difference, IMO.

As for Federation, I've never found coffee anywhere near as good in Brixton and any praise it got was well deserved.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> But if anyone was 'hyping' up new local independent stores in Brixton, they weren't doing for their own gain or as part of a business strategy though. That is a big difference, IMO.
> 
> As for Federation, I've never found coffee anywhere near as good in Brixton and any praise it got was well deserved.


 
I'm not into flat whites and other concoctions so can't really comment. The pure black is good but not a league above Max's or San Marco and they're both quicker. And cheaper. And tourist free.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I'm not into flat whites and other concoctions so can't really comment. The pure black is good but not a league above Max's or San Marco and they're both quicker. And cheaper. And tourist free.


When I was enthusiastically praising Federation it was tourist free too and their cappuccinos really are miles better than San Marco's, btw.

I think they're some of the best in London in fact, although I don't go anywhere near as often now because of the loud, iPad toting hordes which isn't really what I want from a cafe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> When I was enthusiastically praising Federation it was tourist free too and their cappuccinos really are miles better than San Marco's, btw.
> 
> I think they're some of the best in London in fact, although I don't go anywhere near as often now because of the loud, iPad toting hordes which isn't really what I want from a cafe.


 
Maybe lots of loud, iPad toting hordes saw your post enthusiastically praising them?

Maybe it's time, if we found a place where we didn't want the loud, iPad toting hordes to discover, we kept it quiet or just informed the non loud, iPat toting hordes via PM


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

What do you mean by 'tourist', editor?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What do you mean by 'tourist', editor?



Dictionary.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Dictionary.com


I was asking editor.
Got the impression that he thinks they shouldn't come to Brixton


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2012)

It was pretty obvious what the end result would be from all this fawning and hyping of these yuppy places here and elsewhere.

Some of us wanted it to stay the fuck away right from the beginning.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I was asking editor.
> Got the impression that he thinks they shouldn't come to Brixton



I see.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I was asking editor.
> Got the impression that he thinks they shouldn't come to Brixton


Nope, never said that.

I've just commented that I _personally_ don't find Federation such an attractive place to have a coffee when it's packed full of people waving their iPads about.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Nope, never said that.
> 
> I've just commented that I _personally_ don't find Federation such an attractive place to have a coffee when it's packed full of people waving their iPads about.


Grouch


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Grouch


Feel free to enjoy the _ambience_ if it's your thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

I avoid it if it's too busy but I don't resent it doing well cos it sells things that taste nice.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> When I was enthusiastically praising Federation it was tourist free too and their cappuccinos really are miles better than San Marco's, btw.
> 
> I think they're some of the best in London in fact, although I don't go anywhere near as often now because of the loud, iPad toting hordes which isn't really what I want from a cafe.


 
Isn't iPad theft 200% higher in Brixton than anywhere else in the known world outside of Whitehall?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I avoid it if it's too busy but I don't resent it doing well cos it sells things that taste nice.


I don't resent them doing well either. They've worked hard to make a success of their business and moved into the market very early on when success wasn't at all assured.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Isn't iPad theft 200% higher in Brixton than anywhere else in the known world outside of Whitehall?


It shouldn't happen of course, but anyone carelessly flaunting their wealth in areas of high social deprivation can hardly be surprised if a local takes a shine to their goodies.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> It shouldn't happen of course, but anyone carelessly flaunting their wealth in areas of high social deprivation can hardly be surprised if a local takes a shine to their goodies.


 
i plucked that quote out of the air by the way


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> It shouldn't happen of course, but anyone carelessly flaunting their wealth in areas of high social deprivation can hardly be surprised if a local takes a shine to their goodies.


Does this apply to cameras?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Does this apply to cameras?


Yes, definitely. Why do you ask?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> i plucked that quote out of the air by the way


Yes, I figured that.


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> How long will it be until media backlash against the village? Endless GREAT reviews can't go on forever. I reckon within 6 months we'll have articles saying "Is Brixton Village past it's best?" "It's not as good now as it was in 2010" etc etc...


Bubbles burst; it's inevitable, and comes as much from expectations as the actual experience. When you're not expecting much because it's in Brixton, anything above average is great; when you've read all the hype, and your burger or pizza is merely good, it's a disappointment. Now it's been so overhyped, more visitors will be disappointed than amazed. 
I hope it settles down to being prosperous enough to keep everyone busy, but a lot depends on the InShops management not trying to squeeze us dead with daft rent demands.


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> It shouldn't happen of course, but anyone carelessly flaunting their wealth in areas of high social deprivation can hardly be surprised if a local takes a shine to their goodies.


 
Er. That's dangerously close to the argument that women who wear short skirts shouldn't complain about being raped...


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> Er. That's dangerously close to the argument that women who wear short skirts shouldn't complain about being raped...


It may be in your mind, but it's certainly not even close in mine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes, definitely. Why do you ask?


Just wondering why you seem to object to people 'waving their iPads about', not phones or cameras, which i am sure you use in public in Brixton yourself.
And does anyone really wave their iPads about? It seems you are employing cliched inaccurate newspeak like the papers you deride for calling Brixton edgy and vibrant.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Just wondering why you seem to object to people 'waving their iPads about', not phones or cameras, which i am sure you use in public in Brixton yourself.
> And does anyone really wave their iPads about? It seems you are employing cliched inaccurate newspeak like the papers you deride for calling Brixton edgy and vibrant.


No, I'm reporting what I see quite accurately, thanks. I mentioned iPads because they're conspicuously large and expensive.

What was your camera point, by the way?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

I just made it


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

'Good' drinkers and 'bad' drinkers, innit?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I just made it


My point applies to people waving around expensive cameras and phones too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

What?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> My point applies to people waving around expensive cameras and phones too.


And you never do that yourself?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

And still with the tabloidspeak


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What?


You brought up fucking cameras. Make some sense of your point. If it was an attempt to have a dig at me, man up and admit and let me then correct you.

I don't wander around with an expensive camera in the Villaaage taking photos and when I did take photos of the place it was on a modest compact and I was always very discrete about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you never sat in a coffee shop with a smart phone or taken photos in public in Brixton? I want to know why using an iPad or even a laptop is any different?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you never sat in a coffee shop with a smart phone or taken photos in public in Brixton?


 Seeing as you're stubbornly going to keep on missing the point, I'll leave you to it, squire.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm just baffled by your mention of iPads like it was a bad thing to use in a coffee shop.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm just baffled by your mention of iPads like it was a bad thing to use in a coffee shop.


 
It was just one of editor's gentle digs at Apple and anyone who uses their equipment, surely you should be used to them by now.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 18, 2012)

I have an iPad and I sometimes take it to Cafe Federation, or Cafe Sitifis. I don't think it makes me a twat.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I have an iPad and I sometimes take it to Cafe Federation, or Cafe Sitifis. I don't think it makes me a twat.


Are you carelsssly flaunting your wealth and part of a loud, iPad toting horde?
If not, then clearly no one is calling you a twat for using an iPad*.

(*or any other similar expensive tablet device),


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

You've got a real thing about it, haven't you ed? How odd


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

Just who are these 'loud iPad-toting hordes'? Hysterical tabloidspeak yet again.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2012)

I put this on the streatham chatter thread, but i think that may just be a short-lived joke a teuchter's expense...

do any streathamites know Christchurch Road? A friend is thinking of living there but doesn't know the area.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes. Which end? The bit by New Park Road or towards Tulse Hill?

All ok really, it's the south circular so quite busy. You've been to mine? One en of the road is Christchurch


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2012)

oh _that's_ christchurch road.  it'll be your end, cos he said streatham. What are the estates like up there?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 18, 2012)

Really depends. PM me a link to the property if you want or postcode.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Really depends. PM me a link to the property if you want or postcode.


will do if i get one.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Are you carelsssly flaunting your wealth and part of a loud, iPad toting horde?
> If not, then clearly no one is calling you a twat for using an iPad*.
> 
> (*or any other similar expensive tablet device),


You tell me. I am uncomfortable with your prejudices here, if I'm honest.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Just who are these 'loud iPad-toting hordes'? Hysterical tabloidspeak yet again.


Me, apparently. And Hendo.


----------



## netbob (Jun 18, 2012)

I never fully understand these updates, but looks like the contract for Raleigh Hall is being rebooted? http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/mgIssueHistoryHome.aspx?IId=28060


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> 'Good' drinkers and 'bad' drinkers, innit?


Still don't know what this means


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Still don't know what this means


 


Are you joking?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Still don't know what this means


"Good drinkers" make the area look civilised, middle class, and more mediterranean; "bad drinkers" make the same place look downmarket, working class, and hint at disorder.  

In which case, we need more "bad drinkers" to stop gentrification in its tracks.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 18, 2012)

The good drinkers sit on the Ritzy chairs and look like insouciant boulevardiers, the bad drinkers sit on the cold hard concrete turd and look like they'll end up with haemorrhoids .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm confuzzled. What does it have to do with what was being discussed?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm confuzzled. What does it have to do with what was being discussed?


Post 541 - the implied gist (IMHO) being that it's not what you do, but the vibe it gives off and the way it affects others.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 19, 2012)

Ms T said:


> You tell me. I am uncomfortable with your *prejudices* here, if I'm honest.


 
Are iPad users an oppressed minority in Brixton?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Post 541 - the implied gist (IMHO) being that it's not what you do, but the vibe it gives off and the way it affects others.


 I'm still not entirely sure what this all means.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm still not entirely sure what this all means.


 
Good drinkers are acceptable outside the Ritzy/in Windrush Square. Bad drinkers are not.

Or is it something else that's confusing you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Good drinkers are acceptable outside the Ritzy/in Windrush Square. Bad drinkers are not.



Research was done today. The lead researcher will be along tomorrow to share public opinion


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good drinkers are acceptable outside the Ritzy/in Windrush Square. Bad drinkers are not.
> 
> Or is it something else that's confusing you?


We weren't talking about the Ritzy! Editor's comment came during the discussion about the imaginary patrons of Federation Coffee who wave their iPads around


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> We weren't talking about the Ritzy! Editor's comment came during the discussion about the imaginary patrons of Federation Coffee who wave their iPads around



Why would they wave them around?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Why would they wave them around?


Indeed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Research was done today. The lead researcher will be along tomorrow to share public opinion


 
You mean paolo '_Right. I surveyed a couple_ _of people in the square'_ lead researcher?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Indeed



It may have been a hot day? 

Anyway the matter is trivial. I am still bothered by the clash of the (Franco Manca vs Agile Rabbit) titans debate that people are avoiding. Man (and woman) up people


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> We weren't talking about the Ritzy! Editor's comment came during the discussion about the imaginary patrons of Federation Coffee who wave their iPads around


 
ah, you getting confused is confusing me.  As you were


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You mean paolo 'Right. I surveyed a couple of people in the square' lead researcher?



I was there as a 'control group'


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Indeed


You're a bit obsessed about this. I don't mean literally _waving them about in the air_. But, whatever. It's too dull a point to pursue.

However, what I'm seeing happening in parts of Brixton is what I saw happening to the Lower East Side of New York years ago and it depresses the fuck out of me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I was there as a 'control group'


 
Who was the other person in the 'group'?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Who was the other person in the 'group'?



My wife and the other wife.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> My wife and the other wife.


 
Is she called Bwian?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 19, 2012)

CH1 posted this vid somewhere else and I watched it earlier. I thought it was worth posting again - a great litle 12 min documentary about dominoes, set in Brixton.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 19, 2012)

memespring said:


> I never fully understand these updates, but looks like the contract for Raleigh Hall is being rebooted? http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/mgIssueHistoryHome.aspx?IId=28060


Yeah, looks like a retender because the original building firm went bust. It's included in that paper because it is a 'major decision' i.e. one that will save or cost the council more than £500,000. I guess it is the latter.

Also included in that paper was something worryingly titled "localisation of council tax" - couldn't see any more info (other than there might be a consultation) but would they really be proposing differential council tax rates depending on where you live in the borough?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> CH1 posted this vid somewhere else and I watched it earlier. I thought it was worth posting again - a great litle 12 min documentary about dominoes, set in Brixton.



Not me dear boy - must be Tom.

GW is a charming man who I first met in 1994 when I was a newly elected councillor. He phoned me up and invited over to the Domino Club to expound his views - a "Theory of Everything" it could be called.

He is very much an extremist (like me)

He believes (and I'm hoping I am not putting words in his mouth here):

That black people and white people should mix a lot socially and get on well together

That people should pay more attention to the Queen and the Archbishop of Canterbury and less to politicians

That St John the Divine in Vassall Road have the most dignified and fragrant church services in the Brixton area

He also believes strongly in Credit Unions. I part with him on that one - as a saver. But he is quite right to identify that poorer people are being exploited by Barclaycard and Payday Loans.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Also included in that paper was something worryingly titled "localisation of council tax" - couldn't see any more info (other than there might be a consultation) but would they really be proposing differential council tax rates depending on where you live in the borough?


Bad news for us in Coldharbour Ward then. They'll bump ours up to pay for the enhancements brought by Barratt Homes!!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

CH1 said:


> That St John the Divine in Vassall Road have the most dignified and *fragrant church* services in the Brixton area


 
Fragrant?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fragrant?


Yes - absolutely oodles of incense - at all times!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Bad news for us in Coldharbour Ward then. They'll bump ours up to pay for the enhancements brought by Barratt Homes!!!


 
So does that mean the richer middle classes will move to the tattier parts of Brixton to avoid higher council tax thereby pushing up their property prices?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So does that mean the richer middle classes will move to the tattier parts of Brixton to avoid higher council tax thereby pushing up their property prices?


I've no idea. There was literally no info to be found. I don't really want to set hares running with this one, but when they talk about "localisation" of pay in the public sector, what they mean is paying people less who live in less weathier parts of the country, e.g. the north east. I can't really see how there could be *any* fair way of charging different council tax rates. Many taxes are supposed to be redistributive anyway.

E2A: it's actually about council tax _benefit_.

http://www.parliament.uk/business/c...mittee/news/rerpot---localn-welfare-benefits/

http://www.guardian.co.uk/local-gov...-betts-localisation-council-tax-risk-illusion


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 19, 2012)

Localising CTB allows Government to take £500m out of the benefit system whilst blaming councils for deciding how this should be implemented on the ground. The Government will however protect a number of groups from having their CTB cut, so it's inevitable that the poorest people will face the biggest reductions. Classic Tory policy.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification.



Chilavert said:


> Localising CTB allows Government to take £500m out of the benefit system whilst *blaming councils for deciding how this should be implemented on the ground.* The Government will however protect a number of groups from having their CTB cut, so it's inevitable that the poorest people will face the biggest reductions. Classic Tory policy.


 
Lambeth is of course a Cooperative Council, so they will be able to blame residents for how it's implemented on the ground


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Proposal for a low-cost upgrade of Coldharbour Open space


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good drinkers are acceptable outside the Ritzy/in Windrush Square. Bad drinkers are not.
> 
> Or is it something else that's confusing you?


Assuming it's still operational, it'd be interesting to how the Ritzy quaffing zone squares with the Town Centre Dispersal Zone.


----------



## Casaubon (Jun 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> CH1 posted this vid somewhere else and I watched it earlier. I thought it was worth posting again - a great litle 12 min documentary about dominoes, set in Brixton.




Back in the 80s the GLC sponsored an art prize called, I think, the Spirit of London.
A Brixton painter, Don Morgans, won it with a painting of domino players in the Atlantic (the Dogstar).
The painting was hung in County Hall and became the property of the GLC, I think.

Does anyone have any idea what might have become of the picture after the dissolution of the GLC, or how to find out?

Here’s a painting that Don did for an album cover - 1984 I think, on Station Rd when it was a sort of flea/second hand market.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Plenty of tables outside the Ritzy this afternoon - and that delightfully hunky security guard to protect the punters. Interesting facial hair design. I asked a punter if he was "occupying". He was sat at as table smoking. Middle aged, certainly 50+. "Qué?" he responded.
"Yes, you know this is all very controversial on the internet don't you. The Ritzy putting table out on the quare and all."
"Is it?" he said vilently, nearly jumping out of his chair.  The he waved me away.
Another Brixton nutter!
I just had a 2 hour meeting with the Church Urban Fund, and was quite unable to contemplate a wrestling match with security - tasty or not.
So I beat it to Iceland. (But that's another story).


----------



## Casaubon (Jun 19, 2012)

Casaubon said:


> Back in the 80s the GLC sponsored an art prize called, I think, the Spirit of London.
> A Brixton painter, Don Morgans, won it with a painting of domino players in the Atlantic (the Dogstar).
> The painting was hung in County Hall and became the property of the GLC, I think.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, here's the picture.


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 19, 2012)

editor said:


> However, what I'm seeing happening in parts of Brixton is what I saw happening to the Lower East Side of New York years ago and it depresses the fuck out of me.


And, in my darker moments, out of me.

Twenty-plus years ago, if I told "outsiders" - work colleagues, acquaintances from college, inlaws etc -  that I lived in Brixton, the response was usually, "that's a bit rough isn't it?" or somesuch. And then, not long after, the responses started  sometimes to be more like "oh, cool!". The iPad-toting hipsters are just the latest manifestation of the change in public perception of Brixton from dodgy ghetto to hip hangout; and I'm sure U75 has played a part in changing that perception.  

Or, to put it another way, stop moaning you mardy get, it was you who started all this hipsterization what with your fancy bulletin board and everything.....


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Or, to put it another way, stop moaning you mardy get, it was you who started all this hipsterization what with your fancy bulletin board and everything.....


Funny thing is that over the years I've had quite a few moaning emails from people complaining that I've been showing Brixton off in a "bad light."

And I'll keep on moaning when I see long term squatters being thrown out of their homes and people I know being priced out of the town they've lived in for decades.


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 19, 2012)

editor said:


> And I'll keep on moaning when I see long term squatters being thrown out of their homes and people I know being priced out of the town they've lived in for decades.


Which are things to get very angry about, rather than iPad-toting hipsters spending good money in local businesses. Even though many of them are obviously tossers.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Which are things to get very angry about, rather than iPad-toting hipsters spending good money in local businesses. Even though many of them are obviously tossers.


The two things aren't exactly unrelated though, are they?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> And, in my darker moments, out of me.
> 
> Twenty-plus years ago, if I told "outsiders" - work colleagues, acquaintances from college, inlaws etc - that I lived in Brixton, the response was usually, "that's a bit rough isn't it?" or somesuch. And then, not long after, the responses started sometimes to be more like "oh, cool!". The iPad-toting hipsters are just the latest manifestation of the change in public perception of Brixton from dodgy ghetto to hip hangout; and I'm sure U75 has played a part in changing that perception.
> 
> Or, to put it another way, stop moaning you mardy get, it was you who started all this hipsterization what with your fancy bulletin board and everything.....


 
"That's a bit rough isn't it?"!  I got looks of pure horror at the thought a person would want to live in Brixton 

Mixed with pure disdain on occasion


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You mean paolo 'Right. I surveyed a couple of people in the square' lead researcher?



Does he actually remember doing his research?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Does he actually remember doing his research?


 
Well it was fairly early, so I'm assuming he was sober enough to remember


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 19, 2012)

editor said:


> The two things aren't exactly unrelated though, are they?


Yes, they're certainly connected, if not two sides of the same coin, then part of the same changes. Which we are all part of, none of us mere grumpy observers. We all influence, but don't direct, the way our community changes; and our best efforts often - usually - have unintended consequences. Seriously, I think you have influenced Brixton more than many (particularly by running these boards etc for so long), probably mostly for the better, but part of the consequences of your (and others') influence may be the current hipsterisation.  It doesn't make it any less depressing,  but it means that we can still try to influence matters, accentuate the positives and avoid (or mitigate the effects of) the negatives. 


I watched Notting Hill becoming gentrified in the 1980s. It was a frighteningly effective piece of ethnic cleansing led  by RBK&C to reclaim the villas and mews of All Saints Road, the frontline, for Notting Hillbillies,  and banish the Caribbean community up the Harrow Rd, out of the borough, and into Stonebridge Park (I didn't live there, and didn't consider myself part of that community, but I did a lot of work with the community leaders trying to help them to resist.) .  It's not like that here.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 19, 2012)

Dear annoying twat with an anglegrinder a few doors up.  it's 11.15 so please shut the fuck up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Dear annoying twat with an anglegrinder a few doors up. it's 11.15 so please shut the fuck up


 
He probably can't hear you right now nipsla


----------



## colacubes (Jun 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He probably can't hear you right now nipsla


 
I know


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

(((nipsla)))


----------



## colacubes (Jun 19, 2012)

It's alright.  My passive agressive moaning on the internet seems to have caused a quiet lull in his very noisy late night DIY


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It's alright. My passive agressive moaning on the internet seems to have caused a quiet lull in his very noisy late night DIY


 
I reckon he sat down for a ciggie and decided to look on here to see if anyone was complaining about the noise, saw your post and thought he better shut up before the noise police were called 

I'm going to have to try this when I'm listening to the boom boom boom coming from George IV/George Four/Southside/Music Bar/whatever the fuck it's called nowadays


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well it was fairly early, so I'm assuming he was sober enough to remember


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

kittyP said:


>


 
or maybe not


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2012)

Foxes: STFU, FFS. Thanks.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Jun 20, 2012)

What's the best off-licence in the area for beer selection? I've heard there's somewhere good down Norwood Road but can't find it on Google Maps (the off-licence, that is).


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2012)

Damarr said:


> What's the best off-licence in the area for beer selection? I've heard there's somewhere good down Norwood Road but can't find it on Google Maps (the off-licence, that is).


The one on Atlantic Road (opp the Lounge) has a better than average selection, last time I looked.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon he sat down for a ciggie and decided to look on here to see if anyone was complaining about the noise, saw your post and thought he better shut up before the noise police were called
> 
> I'm going to have to try this when I'm listening to the boom boom boom coming from George IV/George Four/Southside/Music Bar/whatever the fuck it's called nowadays


 
Apparently that's not always coming from the venue. I know someone who lives even closer to it than you and they tell me that when it's closed people turn up in cars with megaloud stereos and hang out. Weirdos.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Damarr said:


> What's the best off-licence in the area for beer selection? I've heard there's somewhere good down Norwood Road but can't find it on Google Maps (the off-licence, that is).


The Lambert MiniMart near the new "BrickBox" scholckorama has Old Speckled Hen @ £1.99. Highly recommened.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2012)

I went to a Church Urban Fund meeting this afternoon - article about it on the Brixton Society website.
They were handing out invites to the AGM of "Churches Together in Brixton" on Thursday 21st June @ 6.30 pm
Can't go unfortunately, but I noticed that the secretary was from my old haunt - Brixton Unitarian Church in Effra Road. One page of Brixton Unitarian's website is headed "The Team". They are almost as exhibitionist as me - apart from having a Barrister with many letters after his name as Minister (which is boring) the "Chairman and Administrator" (actually the minister's life-long boyfriend) is billed as "_*Trapeze Artist & Circus Performer"*_.

Check it!

P.S. - you can see where Arndrea get's it from now perhaps (see thread - Brixton in the Media)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Apparently that's not always coming from the venue. I know someone who lives even closer to it than you and they tell me that when it's closed people turn up in cars with megaloud stereos and hang out. Weirdos.


 
A neighbour has also said it's the church.  Noisy bastards


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A neighbour has also said it's the church. Noisy bastards


Wouldn't be Rev Julian - like the First Church of Christ Scientist the most extreme thing HE does is have a Soprano on special occasions. Believe me!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2012)

What goes around comes around.....


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 20, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It's alright. My passive agressive moaning on the internet seems to have caused a quiet lull in his very noisy late night DIY


Either that or he finished breaking into whatever premises he was robbing.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 20, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Either that or he finished breaking into whatever premises he was robbing.


 
He wasn't doing a very subtle of job of it if he was


----------



## fjydj (Jun 20, 2012)

have a bicycle? theres free burgers in ruskin park tomorrow if you come by bike between 5 and 8pm as part of bike week...and its paid for by barclays bank!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 20, 2012)

Unless it's prime minced free-range Cotswold banker, I'm not eating them.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Unless it's prime minced free-range Cotswold banker, I'm not eating them.


Also known as a fat cat burger.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2012)

fjydj said:


> have a bicycle? theres free burgers in ruskin park tomorrow if you come by bike between 5 and 8pm as part of bike week...and its paid for by barclays bank!


Bicycles are a menace to pedestrians - both at traffic lights and on the pavement - as I made clear to the 6 members of the public, 6 transport planners and two members of Stockwell Partnership who bothered to show up at last night's "consultation" at the Karibu.
BTW only tea/coffee on offer. NO SANDWICHES!!
Steve- if you are reading this:
NOW ARE BENEFITS ARE BEING CUT OFF AND CAPPED HOW DO YOU EXPECT US TO KEEP UP ALL THIS CONSULTATION WITH NO FOOD?

BTW BTW an email from someone mentioning Urban 75 was read out at my table.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 20, 2012)

CH1 said:


> BTW BTW an email from someone mentioning Urban 75 was read out at my table.


In a good way?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 20, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Bicycles are a menace to pedestrians


 
... and other road users.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2012)

ajdown said:


> ... and other road users.


Think this topic has already been done to death several times, thanks.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> In a good way?


Well partly good (curate's egg-like)
It was read out by a New Zealand Lambeth traffic engineer - which gave it a certain edge


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2012)

editor said:


> Think this topic has already been done to death several times, thanks.


But they keep getting in new staff who think we are vibrant and edgy and even masochistic. Can't help it Ed if I speak my mind at a public meeting. That's why I was deselected after all! (as was Anna)

I should also add that there was a blind lady from Gresham Road there complaining about her bin not being put back, but being left on the street after collection (done to death).

She even went so far as to say "I used to give then Christmas Boxes, but they can't take it now. They're not allowed!"

To which I replied "Funny council isn't it?. You can be a corrupt planning officer, but not a corrupt dustman!"

Sharp intake of breath all round (ask Alan Piper if you don't believe ME Alan was next to me all evening)


----------



## fjydj (Jun 20, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Bicycles are a menace to pedestrians - both at traffic lights and on the pavement


 


what people riding bikes, locked up bikes, bikes stopped at red lights? why not help make conditions better for people who want to get around in a way thats quiet, efficient and non polluting rather than resorting to the above. You could point out where conflict between pedestrians and people on bikes is occurring and maybe ask that cars stored on the road are removed to provide space for unobstructed bike lanes or which traffic lights cause problems and keep on at TFL and DFT and council to make junctions safe for all not prioritised for motor vehicle so called capacity…


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2012)

fjydj said:


> what people riding bikes, locked up bikes, bikes stopped at red lights? why not help make conditions better for people who want to get around in a way thats quiet, efficient and non polluting rather than resorting to the above. You could point out where conflict between pedestrians and people on bikes is occurring and maybe ask that cars stored on the road are removed to provide space for unobstructed bike lanes or which traffic lights cause problems and keep on at TFL and DFT and council to make junctions safe for all not prioritised for motor vehicle so called capacity…


Sorry I've had to put up with a dyslexic illiterate cyclist manager at work with seven years of harassment. And his dysllexic cyclist friends. Can't help you on this one - sends my blood presure up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why do cyclists constantly jump lights - esp. on pelican crossings? Selfish c**ts in my view!!!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2012)

fjydj said:


> what people riding bikes, locked up bikes, bikes stopped at red lights? why not help make conditions better for people who want to get around in a way thats quiet, efficient and non polluting rather than resorting to the above. You could point out where conflict between pedestrians and people on bikes is occurring and maybe ask that cars stored on the road are removed to provide space for unobstructed bike lanes or which traffic lights cause problems and keep on at TFL and DFT and council to make junctions safe for all not prioritised for motor vehicle so called capacity…


Anyone who uses a bus passing round the Stockwell roundabout will know that the ONLY time the roundabout works properly is when the traffic lights fail!!!


----------



## crawl (Jun 20, 2012)

Some interesting articles on the gentrification going on in the Bronx, NY if anyone's interested:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/26/n...d-in-the-south-bronx-gentrifies.html?_r=1&hpw
http://bronxmatters.com/2012/03/26/...es-south-bronx-is-gentrifying-but-is-it-true/

No one probably cares: I've only lived here a year, so you could say I'm one of the imposter yuppie villaaaagers --but we only moved here because we couldn't afford anywhere else, had to find somewhere ASAP and not too far out. I thought it might be a little dodgy after getting off the train at Loughborough (understandably?), along with the typical ignorance most foreigners hold; Brixton = the Clash or references to riots. But we found a place quickly and stayed. I found out how great it was afterwords, which is lucky. I don't really even leave the area now because I have all I need here and I generally love the people and the vibe. Even if I could escape my shit flat sharing I would want to stay around.

So I'm a nu-brixton wanker, but in a different way. I'm just poor. Someone will have to introduce a rating system.

And now that it feels a little bit more like a new home to me, I don't really like the idea of people coming in and treating it as a hipster theme park either; something like that happened in another city I lived in and all I can say is that if the culture and vibe of the place is strong enough it'll survive no matter how many new cars are parked around. Obviously putting up a fight when it comes to housing issues and quality of life is the most important part and everybody on these forums seems well-informed and active so that's a positive thing. As bad as change can some times be I don't think there's any problem with being cautious yet... optimistic? Or is that not very British

That's just my outsider POV


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2012)

crawl said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/26/n...d-in-the-south-bronx-gentrifies.html?_r=1&hpw
> http://bronxmatters.com/2012/03/26/...es-south-bronx-is-gentrifying-but-is-it-true/


You are right - exactly the same kind of thing.
But are those New York Times articles long! If you're used to the Sun and the FT as I am these articles go on for an age. Journos in USA must like the sound of their own voice!

Back in 1985 we had a spate of articles in the gutter press "Brixton twice as deadly as Precinct 46 the Bronx" Maybe you could enlighten us about what Precinct 46 was and is and whether YOU think it is comparable to Brixton?
I did not feel at the time (1985) that Brixton was likely to be twice as dangerous as New York. 
I very easily got the crime stats out of New York - just rang them up and they gave them to me.
 It was very different with Brixton police. They were obstructive and defensive and I have to get outside help to actually get the facts. In the end it turned out that the situation was more or less the opposite to what the Sun had claimed.
I took them to the press council and won - an apology on page 27.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

CH1 said:


> You are right - exactly the same kind of thing.
> But are those New York Times articles long! If you're used to the Sun and the FT as I am these articles go on for an age. Journos in USA must like the sound of their own voice!
> 
> Back in 1985 we had a spate of articles in the gutter press "Brixton twice as deadly as Precinct 46 the Bronx" Maybe you could enlighten us about what Precinct 46 was and is and whether YOU think it is comparable to Brixton?
> ...


 
No way on earth did I ever think to compare Brixton with New York despite all the stupid newspaper articles.  I thought New York sounded 10 times worse  although probably heavily influenced by films like Death Wish and Assault on Precinct 13


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 20, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Why do cyclists constantly jump lights - esp. on pelican crossings? Selfish c**ts in my view!!!


Don't generalise. Wankers jump the lights, not cyclists. It's just that sometimes wankers happen to be riding bikes.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No way on earth did I ever think to compare Brixton with New York despite all the stupid newspaper articles. I thought New York sounded 10 times worse  although probably heavily influenced by films like Death Wish and Assault on Precinct 13


My own experience of the USA makes me with-hold your like!

I've been to Chicago several times - in the early 1990s and had quite reassuringly positive experiences - except one. The gay zone round North Clark is a bit Brixton-y. Many people in Chicago thought at that time it was "dangerous", but apart from having a load of valuables stolen in a bath-house in 1991 - an inside job it would appear - can't see why.

I really must write a novel - all these risky behaviours - I forgot quite how bad I'd been! I lost my airline ticket in the 1991 incident - and the manager linked me with the cleaner (so to speak), who took me to a room where the emptyings of all the rubbish bins were stored. Told me to go through the lot - which I did & got my airline ticket back. Never got my Seiko watch (a bit naff by Chicago standards I would have thought), didn't get the cash, travellers cheques (this is 1991) or any darned thing else!
In the morning I asked to call the police ('cos of the credit cards detc.) and the attendant/manager said "Just Hold on, I have to get Chuck." Rang his boss Chuck (at home I think) and was told to let me call the police from the staff phone. Right mafia lot they were - Man's Country (still trading evidently). The web site shows all semi-clad white men - but I saw very few white men there at all. The first time I set foot in the place in February 1990 I just couldn't believe my eyes - all these gay black men. Not something you would have seen in London at that time.
Note rule24: I am into barebacking, is this allowed in your club?
Thanks for sharing and sorry to hear that, so if you're caught promoting unsafe sex in our club, you will be asked to leave the club immediately! If you insist, your membership will be terminated!
I reckon going to a bath-house is a bit like going to Clapham Common. It's actually a voluntary arrangement. Can't blame ALL American ghettos just 'cos one bathhouse in one Ghetto had a corrupt attendant!

Maybe a lot of ghettos in America are hyped. My auntie lived in South Park - in 1986 feared like Brixton used to be, now edgy and trendy like Brixton is now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2012)

CH1 said:


> My own experience of the USA makes me with-hold your like!
> 
> I've been to Chicago several times - in the early 1990s and had quite reassuringly positive experiences - except one. The gay zone round North Clark is a bit Brixton-y. Many people in Chicago thought at that time it was "dangerous", but apart from having a load of valuables stolen in a bath-house in 1991 - an inside job it would appear - can't see why.
> 
> ...


 
I was still a teenager in 1985 and probably watching too much American tv


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 21, 2012)

CH1 said:


> BTW BTW an email from someone mentioning Urban 75 was read out at my table.​In a good way?
> 
> Well partly good (curate's egg-like)
> It was read out by a New Zealand Lambeth traffic engineer - which gave it a certain edge


 
That message might have been this, from me:

"1) Lambeth exhorts us all to care about the environment. But Lambeth has allowed the most immediately impactful aspect, the visual environment of our own neighbourhoods, to become ugly and cluttered. Siginage, posts, railings, boxes and bins proliferate and duplicate, causing visual chaos and physical obstructions. I estimate that the inventory of street furniture could be halved, e.g. by using poles and posts for more than one function, and by reducing redundant signage, thus opening up the visual space. You could ask people at the meeting to take photos (with locations) of candidates for decluttering. You could also pass this request on to Brixtonblog, Effrablog, the Brixton Society and *Urban75*, so that a comprehensive list of targets can be compiled. If people see that Lambeth can directly improve their own immediate environments, then they might be more sympathetic to the big, abstract and impersonal environmental objectives that they are expected to concern themselves with.

2) A similar point applies to trees.Trees for Cities, in conjunction with the Mayor's Street Tree Programme, has completed some modest tree planting in Lmabeth. But this initiative could be greatly expanded. Trees reduce the heat island effect, improve biodiveristy, and even reduce crime. Again, Lambeth could show that concern for the environment starts with and directly benefits its citizens; rather than the more familiar local government approach to environmental concerns of penalising people for non-compliance with diktats imposed from above_._"


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> That message might have been this, from me:
> 
> "1) Lambeth exhorts us all to care about the environment. But Lambeth has allowed the most immediately impactful aspect, the visual environment of our own neighbourhoods, to become ugly and cluttered. Siginage, posts, railings, boxes and bins proliferate and duplicate, causing visual chaos and physical obstructions. I estimate that the inventory of street furniture could be halved, e.g. by using poles and posts for more than one function, and by reducing redundant signage, thus opening up the visual space. You could ask people at the meeting to take photos (with locations) of candidates for decluttering. You could also pass this request on to Brixtonblog, Effrablog, the Brixton Society and *Urban75*, so that a comprehensive list of targets can be compiled. If people see that Lambeth can directly improve their own immediate environments, then they might be more sympathetic to the big, abstract and impersonal environmental objectives that they are expected to concern themselves with.
> 
> 2) A similar point applies to trees.Trees for Cities, in conjunction with the Mayor's Street Tree Programme, has completed some modest tree planting in Lmabeth. But this initiative could be greatly expanded. Trees reduce the heat island effect, improve biodiveristy, and even reduce crime. Again, Lambeth could show that concern for the environment starts with and directly benefits its citizens; rather than the more familiar local government approach to environmental concerns of penalising people for non-compliance with diktats imposed from above_._"


That's the one - yes!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm thinking changing my moniker to "Winston Smith". Now got TWO nu Labour followers on Twitter.
Do they know I haver a facsimile edition  of 1984 on my bookshelf though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

You should get a blog, CH1


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2012)

CH1 already has a blog!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> CH1 already has a blog!



Another blog


----------



## leanderman (Jun 21, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> That message might have been this, from me:
> 
> "1) Lambeth exhorts us all to care about the environment. But Lambeth has allowed the most immediately impactful aspect, the visual environment of our own neighbourhoods, to become ugly and cluttered. Siginage, posts, railings, boxes and bins proliferate and duplicate, causing visual chaos and physical obstructions. I estimate that the inventory of street furniture could be halved, e.g. by using poles and posts for more than one function, and by reducing redundant signage, thus opening up the visual space. You could ask people at the meeting to take photos (with locations) of candidates for decluttering. You could also pass this request on to Brixtonblog, Effrablog, the Brixton Society and *Urban75*, so that a comprehensive list of targets can be compiled. If people see that Lambeth can directly improve their own immediate environments, then they might be more sympathetic to the big, abstract and impersonal environmental objectives that they are expected to concern themselves with.
> 
> 2) A similar point applies to trees.Trees for Cities, in conjunction with the Mayor's Street Tree Programme, has completed some modest tree planting in Lmabeth. But this initiative could be greatly expanded. Trees reduce the heat island effect, improve biodiveristy, and even reduce crime. Again, Lambeth could show that concern for the environment starts with and directly benefits its citizens; rather than the more familiar local government approach to environmental concerns of penalising people for non-compliance with diktats imposed from above_._"


 
True. Our road has huge numbers of posts with residents' parking signs, with no thought given to how many were needed or whether lampposts could have doubled up.

Also, Trees for Cities has been in our street - but planted only a handful of trees. Part of the problem is that pavements are so underburdened with cables that sites are hard to locate.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 21, 2012)

Definitely a lot of 'street clutter' that could be got rid of - but there are a number of places where bins and seating are desperately needed.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 21, 2012)

Winot said:


> Indeed - Jackie (from Scotland) was there before Rosie with Boca (iirc). Rosie bought her shop.


 
I actually thought it went downhill in quality as a deli when it was taken over. Maybe it got better as a coffee house. You used to be able to buy live African land snail on that shop on the corner in those days.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> I actually thought it went downhill in quality as a deli when it was taken over. Maybe it got better as a coffee house.


Yes, Jackie ran a deli that did coffee and Rosie runs a cafe that has some deli stuff. It was really sad when Jackie had to go back to Scotland (family stuff, ageing parent).


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone particularly affronted by HRH visiting the Saltoun Supper Club venue?
I am and thinking of sending him an email with a piece of my mind!
What is it about that man? If he carries on like this I will suggest that if his mother dies (rather than is taken up into the heavens) the Church of England consider a Regency arrangement.
How could you have the head of the state church with such piss poor judgement (in the alternative one whose advisers are taken in by sycophantic 419 merchants who work for JP Morgan and flaunt their wealth in front of us POOR people!)
I can't bring myself to joint the WRP or the SWP - but I can give the bastard a piece of my mind!
I was a Young Liberal at the time of Peter Hain. Peter went native and joined the establishment. I hold true to the Red Guard principles of Direct Action (not Direct Debit action as supported by HRH apparently!)
MORALLY UNACCEPTABLE is the phrase I was searching for.
Mr Dudamel's performance of the Erotica symphony in Sterling (still in broad daylight incidentally) is distracting me.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 21, 2012)

HRH Prince Charlatan!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 21, 2012)

*warning-weather post*

What the hell is going on with the weather?!?
I walked to the shop in a t-shirt an hour or so ago and it was clement. 
Now the trees are being blown all over the place and its raining (again). 
It looks like monsoon season out there. 

*weather post over*


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2012)

leanderman said:


> HRH Prince Charlatan!


I just gave my therapist at the Maudsley a special tape of holiday listening.
Side 1: RD Laing - Life Before Death (a bizarre musically accompanied rant against Calvinism which culminates in Ronnie thanking God that his father passed into senile dementia - the closest he came to be free! How would he feel if he realised that just as dust turns to dust and we are all food for worrms - how would old Dad feel if he realised that he had become ME? How would the the Queen feel in this case!!!
Side 2: Peter Maxwell Davies -
a) Mavis in Las Vegas (an illiterate hotel receptionist enters P Maxwell Davies hotel booking as "Mavis")
b) EIGHT SONGS FOR A MAD KING - sung by Julius Eastman - a leather clad gay black man with clanking chains!
EDGY HUH!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2012)

kittyP said:


> *warning-weather post*
> 
> What the hell is going on with the weather?!?
> I walked to the shop in a t-shirt an hour or so ago and it was clement.
> ...


 
I did inform people the weather was going to change, but would you listen?!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2012)

kittyP said:


> What the hell is going on with the weather?!?
> I walked to the shop in a t-shirt an hour or so ago and it was clement.
> Now the trees are being blown all over the place and its raining (again).
> It looks like monsoon season out there.


Must be time for an El Niño, surely? I blame that President Kirchner - she hates this country.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2012)

leanderman said:


> HRH Prince Charlatan!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2012)

That Richard Hollaway (former Bishop of Edinburgh who resigned when he lost his faith) is getting a lot of work on the BBC these days. A twenty part programme on Doubt after the mid-day news on R4.
Now co-introducing Dudamel on BBC4 TV.
Good luck to him though - nice to hear from someone with ideals - who also would rather speak from the heart than pretend to believe to keep his job.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 21, 2012)

kittyP said:


> *warning-weather post*
> 
> What the hell is going on with the weather?!?
> I walked to the shop in a t-shirt an hour or so ago and it was clement.
> ...


You're now in SW9 aren't you? Well there's your problem.

Down here in SW2 it's a tropical paradise. God respects superior postcodes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> You're now in SW9 aren't you? Well there's your problem.
> 
> Down here in SW2 it's a tropical paradise. God respects superior postcodes.


 
UP


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 21, 2012)

CH1 said:


> And his dysllexic cyclist friends.


 
spelling dyslexic wrongly and ignoring the communal standards of communication that is grammar is not making you look the winner here.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> UP


Up what?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Up what?


 
SW2 is UP


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> SW2 is UP


Up, as in superior, enlightened, less prone to rodent infestation, definitely. Geographically, if one deems "up" as north and "down" as south, then SW9 is up and SW2 is down, relative to one and other, obv.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 21, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> <snip>Down here in SW2 it's a tropical paradise. God respects superior postcodes.


Okay then, how come I got rained on today (in SW2)?  Warm rain, I grant you, but still wet for all that.  And BTW...


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> SW2 is UP


^this.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 21, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Up, as in superior, enlightened, less prone to rodent infestation, definitely. Geographically, if one deems "up" as north and "down" as south, then SW9 is up and SW2 is down, relative to one and other, obv.


SW2 is on higher ground, the better to wash away encroachers from SW9.  

That's right, SW2 is soooo inferior that you SW9ites can't resist coming here.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 22, 2012)

Greebo said:


> SW2 is on higher ground, the better to wash away encroachers from SW9.
> 
> That's right, SW2 is soooo inferior that you SW9ites can't resist coming here.


OIC. So SW2 has the physical, as well as the moral, high ground. Works for me, means I'm going up in the world!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I did inform people the weather was going to change, but would you listen?!



I wasn't here to listen


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> You're now in SW9 aren't you? Well there's your problem.
> 
> Down here in SW2 it's a tropical paradise. God respects superior postcodes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I wasn't here to listen


 


It's not going to be a good week btw


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> It's not going to be a good week btw



It's Friday already


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2012)

kittyP said:


> It's Friday already


 
Oh fuck 

I thought it was Wednesday. Shit, hope I don't have trouble getting a taxi tomorrow 

Bloody football on TV has fucked up my days. 

I could have gone to chemist today to collect prescription, but rang them before they closed for half day (which they obviously didn't) and asked them if they could drop stuff off tomorrow afternoon 

This could also explain why, when I just looked at BBC weather, Thursday wasn't showing up.  I thought there was a glitch in the system


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2012)

There's been an awful lot of siren wailing police cars going by in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## crawl (Jun 23, 2012)

I wanted to ask what happened last night (21st really) because there were lots of sirens of various kinds going by. I searched Brixton in the news but only found that Prince Charles had stopped by the Angel (wtf?)

I went by there with a friend tonight and after joking with the 3 guards we were all set to go in and leave our beers outside until they told us it was 5 pounds entry fee. It looked like it was a haunted house or something what with the "ambient light". Perhaps another day...


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2012)

crawl said:


> I searched Brixton in the news but only found that Prince Charles had stopped by the Angel. I went by there with a friend tonight and after joking with the 3 guards we were all set to go in and leave our beers outside until they told us it was 5 pounds entry fee. It looked like it was a haunted house or something what with the "ambient light". Perhaps another day...


I was thinking of going this afternoon. See what ghosts are lurking - count the condoms not cleaned up - that sort of thing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 23, 2012)

Just had two elderly West Indian Pentecostalists on the doorstep. They were really unpushy (the quietest knock ever!) and engaging and charming on the subject of Labradors when they saw ours. A surprisingly unirritating exchange. The literature still went in the shredder though.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 23, 2012)

God knows what was happening at 4am but heard a load of shouting and arguing and then a police siren and quiet.  Hopefully just post Dogstar high jinx and nothing more serious.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 23, 2012)

Spotted this in Granville Arcade (The Village), along with many other flags including 4 Scottish and 4 Irish. Obliviously a badly chosen job lot for the visit of some politician today. Anyone know more?


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 23, 2012)

The really softly spoken bearded short man with the cap who asks for change in the market looks extremely ill. I hope he's ok.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2012)

nipsla said:


> God knows what was happening at 4am but heard a load of shouting and arguing and then a police siren and quiet. Hopefully just post Dogstar high jinx and nothing more serious.


That was me walking home taking out a few nu-Brixtonites on the way.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 23, 2012)

editor said:


> There's been an awful lot of siren wailing police cars going by in the last 5 minutes.


 
At about midnight last night Brixton centre was much more mental than normal! 
I guess it was the bus strike. People spending longer hanging around working out how to get home or elsewhere. 
I have never seen so many black cabs outside of central London before


----------



## colacubes (Jun 23, 2012)

editor said:


> That was me walking home taking out a few nu-Brixtonites on the way.


 
Well next time gag em with their skinny jeans cos I was trying to sleep


----------



## kittyP (Jun 23, 2012)

it was not suppose to rain here til 10pm. 
I wanted to walk in to town and get my eyebrows done and some shopping


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> it was not suppose to rain here til 10pm.
> I wanted to walk in to town and *get my eyebrows done* and some shopping


Can't badgers just borrow some hedge trimmers and save you the money?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 23, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Can't badgers just borrow some hedge trimmers and save you the money?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2012)

cheeky f*&ker!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2012)

CH1 said:


> I was thinking of going this afternoon. See what ghosts are lurking - count the condoms not cleaned up - that sort of thing.


Didn't go to the Angel today - too busy showing "Idiocracy" to a friend.
Anybody else go? If it wasn't better today than yesterday I reckon we're talking week, not months of temporary use!


----------



## ash (Jun 23, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> The really softly spoken bearded short man with the cap who asks for change in the market looks extremely ill. I hope he's ok.



He's always looked ill to me. I take it he looks iller. Hope he's ok too seems like a nice man


----------



## boohoo (Jun 23, 2012)

I went however we came right at the end of the free session. Some just plain old arty farty could be about anything art and a few nice illustrations, images of local places, people. Was nice to have it on the doorsteps. Mix bag of arty types there. I didn't do the are you the right type of locals quiz with them.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 23, 2012)

me too but I've put my report on the dedicated thread.


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 23, 2012)

Has anyone had acupuncture done at either the Herne Hill GP practice or Brixton Acupuncture? My left shoulder is really fucked -I need some pain relief! Need to know which one I should go to.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 24, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Has anyone had acupuncture done at either the Herne Hill GP practice or Brixton Acupuncture? My left shoulder is really fucked -I need some pain relief! Need to know which one I should go to.


if you do get some can you let  me know how it goes? I'm looking for an acupuncturist too
hope you get relief with your shoulder


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2012)

The Iveagh House Surgery on
Loughborough Rd has an amazing NHS acupuncturist. Can't recommend him enough.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 24, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Spotted this in Granville Arcade (The Village), along with many other flags including 4 Scottish and 4 Irish. Obliviously a badly chosen job lot for the visit of some politician today. Anyone know more?


 
Those foodies probably saw it in a gumbo restaurant in Alabama and thought it looked cute or something.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot dog stand outside the tube entrance last night. We are becoming the West End but with better tourists. Or something.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2012)

T'is veh wet out there.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Hot dog stand outside the tube entrance last night. We are becoming the West End but with better tourists. Or something.


 
I'd to wait for a bus right next to that stench.
I actually saw someone buy one but the other week he went 20 minutes without anyone showing any remote interest.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> T'is veh wet out there.



Glad I am only wearing a t-shirt and half hour walk from home


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

twistedAM said:
			
		

> I'd to wait for a bus right next to that stench.
> I actually saw someone buy one but the other week he went 20 minutes without anyone showing any remote interest.



I will get one and report back if you pay?


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2012)

It's still pissing down out there.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 24, 2012)

Still pissing down outside here on the hill.
We'll be nice and dry tonight, but tomorrow.....

Let's hope it's going to be fair for the build a bike 
outta the box tomorrow in Brockwell park by the cafe.....


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2012)

editor said:


> The Iveagh House Surgery on
> Loughborough Rd has an amazing NHS acupuncturist. Can't recommend him enough.


That was because (in a Jungian sense) he was drawing on a deep groundswell of collective knowledge.
When he cut my mole off it was a bit more sinister - wielding the scalpel like.
Anyway they're moving into the new PFI centre at Patmos Road shortly - so patients better get in quick. Unless devotees of the P5 that is.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 24, 2012)

Woah - 3 minutes of epic rain.  We've got the window open and could hear loads of screams from people caught without a brolly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 24, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Woah - 3 minutes of epic rain. We've got the window open and could hear loads of screams from people caught without a brolly


 
dry on the Hill but rain starting now


----------



## colacubes (Jun 24, 2012)

It's just started up again here too.  I heard thunder as well


----------



## kittyP (Jun 24, 2012)

Hail just finished here 

However, Urban is silly today. 
I approve.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

I was up in Euston. Walking down the road, shades on and suddenly got drenched in 200 yards


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I was up in Euston. Walking down the road, shades on and suddenly got drenched in 200 yards


Did your clothes comically shrink, leaving you looking like a post-strop Incredible Hulk?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 24, 2012)

And it's now beautiful sunshine and hot


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Did your clothes comically shrink, leaving you looking like a post-strop Incredible Hulk?



Bit tight but mainly around the waist for some reason


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh good, just about to cycle from Deptford to Brixton - it's been sunny all day here!


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2012)

There's some darkish clouds over Crystal Palace.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2012)

Bugger! Will have to risk it anyway


----------



## kittyP (Jun 24, 2012)

Went to Courtesan last night.
It was the best dim sum I have had by a long shot!! And not expensive.
Totally mouth-watering.
I heartily recommend it to any Londoners.
The owner spent ages talking to us about it and seemed really excited and passionate about the food and the drink selection.

Top night.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Bugger! Will have to risk it anyway


 
Saw you cycle past!! well done!!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Surely something in Brixton between 4.14 pm yesterday and now?
Or is Urban 75 on the RBS server???


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Look what happend to me on Facebook last night:

Falase has now posted this:
This thread is out of bounds. Gatecrashing by unfriended gnostic loons are hereby prohibited. Congenital anglo-saxon mutts ought to always revel in jesus skunks up in a Falkland pub, a Barbadian parish or an LRA episcopal. Tell the queen my dick needs some sucking, anytime.
about a minute ago via Mobile ·

Cyberbullying or what?

More a case of American 666 than Nigerian 419 if you ask me!

Maybe Falase should join my Traffic Warden bondage parlour! Unfortunately I think the reference to the queen is to Elizabeth II rather than my good self though.

Tootle pip!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2012)

There are now two comments on the ColdharbourRocks blog in favour of upgrading the car wash to an exercise space.
Anyone else interested to comment?


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2012)

Cracking sunset tonight.


----------



## davidaheath (Jun 25, 2012)

Lots of filming outside my house again tonight (Flaxman Road) for what is apparantly a new television series which I can't remember the name of after one of my housemates asked the guys outside. It stars Olivia Colman who was wandering around earlier. This is the second time they've used this bit of road (the bit right on the corner to Coldharbour Lane) in a couple of weeks so it's perhaps a recurring location in the series.

They were loud and drove lots of cars and lighting rigs in the back of lorries and have only just left.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 25, 2012)

Olivia Coleman is awesome. Hope this isn't her 'Friday Night Dinner'.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2012)

She is indeed. Great actress.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 25, 2012)

Her what?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Her what?


friday night dinner. truly *terrible* tamsin greig sitcom.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Cracking sunset tonight.
> 
> View attachment 20497


 
oh, that's a nice one. I stuck my head out of window but only managed this



Looking at those cloud shapes, it looks like we got exactly the same clouds


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2012)

This: I Give It a Year (2013): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2244901/
Or this: 
Cuban Fury (2013): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2390237/
??


----------



## davidaheath (Jun 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> This: I Give It a Year (2013): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2244901/
> Or this:
> Cuban Fury (2013): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2390237/
> ??


I don't think it's either of those.

It's definitely something drama related specifically set in South London.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 26, 2012)

That programme with Gordon Ramsey and Brixton prison starts on channel 4 tonight.  http://www.channel4.com/programmes/gordon-behind-bars


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> friday night dinner. truly *terrible* tamsin greig sitcom.


 
I like  Friday night dinner - first two episodes weren't great though.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting use of Brixton Road this morning - one cyclist riding on handed whilst carry a spade or a shovel. I didn't get close enough to distinguish. And then a car driver deciding that driving on the left hand side of the road wasn't for them; until they realised that it wasn't a four lane motorway and there was a lorry looming upon them.

The path that was being repaved behind the post office is almost finished too.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 26, 2012)

The olympic pixies have been out in Electric Avenue and have put up bunting overnight.  It actually looks rather nice  although I'd prefer plain without the branding.  I took a pic but my phone seems to have the hump this morning, so I'll try and post it later when it behaves itself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2012)

When's the torch coming through Brixton again?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> When's the torch coming through Brixton again?


 
26th I think. Brixton Road, Acre Lane and Coldharbour Lane are all now Olympic flagged up.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 26, 2012)

Shit pic of said bunting:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2012)

That's today! Has anyone got a mobile friendly route for London? 
The official route online has a clunky map that is impossible to use on a phone. 
I wonder where it's coming from before Peckham. I'm pretty sure it's going through Peckham as there has been bunting alon the road from Peckham to Camberwell for weeks


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought it was 26th of July, not June.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, does this mean we have to suffer another month of Olympic blahblah? 
I thought the games were imminent.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2012)

I've just posted this in the London forum but I know lots of Brixton-suburb dwellers read this thread too.. so just wanting to post it here also.  If this is very naughty mods, please do remove it and accept my apologies!

Calling all Tulse Hillians and West Norwoodians... 

http://westnorwood.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/future-of-west-norwood-library/

just got the above in my inbox - re West Norwood library. I don't know if you've ever been in the auditorium there (it's lovely) but it seems an independent cinema co is talking about using it in conjunction with getting the library back in there - there's a link to send your views at the bottom of the article as part of a consultation. Personally I'd love the library back, it had some cracking events both in the library itself and the auditorium and an independent cinema would be brilliant! Either way I do not want to see it sold off to property developers to make more "luxury" flats.

(for those who don't know, the library got shut down when thieves nicked the roof and hasn't reopened since - there is a temporary library but the "real" library is in quite an attractive location and there's a risk, I think (call me cynical!), that it won't come back as a library if we're not careful)


----------



## Thaw (Jun 26, 2012)

davidaheath said:


> Lots of filming outside my house again tonight (Flaxman Road) for what is apparantly a new television series which I can't remember the name of after one of my housemates asked the guys outside. It stars Olivia Colman who was wandering around earlier. This is the second time they've used this bit of road (the bit right on the corner to Coldharbour Lane) in a couple of weeks so it's perhaps a recurring location in the series.
> 
> They were loud and drove lots of cars and lighting rigs in the back of lorries and have only just left.


 
They seemed to be filming in the Seagull Launderette when I came by at 10.30ish


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Shit pic of said bunting:
> 
> View attachment 20513


 
Shit pic of shit bunting!  

Not really.  It's spectacular





ly shit!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 26, 2012)

davidaheath said:


> Lots of filming outside my house again tonight (Flaxman Road) for what is apparantly a new television series which I can't remember the name of after one of my housemates asked the guys outside. It stars Olivia Colman who was wandering around earlier. This is the second time they've used this bit of road (the bit right on the corner to Coldharbour Lane) in a couple of weeks so it's perhaps a recurring location in the series.
> 
> They were loud and drove lots of cars and lighting rigs in the back of lorries and have only just left.


 
I saw them parked outside Fujiyama for the second time in about a week just now. I nearly got run over by a reversing car which wasn't looking where it was going.  Luckily a nice security guy stopped him!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 26, 2012)

The Brixton Brew, new cafe in the back of The Hand in Hand opens tomorrow. Will post menu's up when I get a chance.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The Brixton Brew, new cafe in the back of The Hand in Hand opens tomorrow. Will post menu's up when I get a chance.


 
Lasagne?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 26, 2012)

there's no lasagne in brixton


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2012)

ajdown said:


> That programme with Gordon Ramsey and Brixton prison starts on channel 4 tonight. http://www.channel4.com/programmes/gordon-behind-bars


Some of the 'prisoners' aren't real. A friend of mine went for the audition.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 26, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> there's no lasagne in brixton


 There is, I've got one in my freezer.  The nice lady from Ocado delivered it at the weekend.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The Brixton Brew, new cafe in the back of The Hand in Hand opens tomorrow. Will post menu's up when I get a chance.


Tell 'em to drop BrixtonBuzz a line and we'll see if we can do a wee feature-ette.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 26, 2012)

ajdown said:


> There is, I've got one in my freezer. The nice lady from Ocado delivered it at the weekend.


 
excellent.  Onket will be round for lunch tomorrow.  he likes his with chips and a side salad.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 26, 2012)

Quick question, is my neighbour allowed to have a bonfire?  Not clear on the Lambeth website whether the rules apply to domestic premises.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 26, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Quick question, is my neighbour allowed to have a bonfire? Not clear on the Lambeth website whether the rules apply to domestic premises.


Despite popular belief, there's no rules governing if and when you can have a bonfire. Basically you can have one anywhere, anytime, as long as it doesn't cause a "persistent nuisance" - which is impossible if it's only a one off. Obviously good practice/common sense is to do it later in the day when people's windows aren't open, or their washing out in the garden. I think the only other actual rule/law is you can't light one right next to a motorway/train track etc. So basically yes, your mate can have a bonfire.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 26, 2012)

Bonfire stuff: http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HomeAndCommunity/WhereYouLive/NoiseNuisanceAndLitter/DG_4018684


----------



## ajdown (Jun 26, 2012)

Fair enough, it's just we left a window open and the whole flat stinks of bonfire smoke now as he had one during the day.  If we'd have known we wouldn't have left the window open.

I'll mention it but I wanted to make sure whether it was allowed in the first place - I know that there are smoke control areas around here and didn't know if bonfires were the same as chimneys in that respect.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 26, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Fair enough, it's just we left a window open and the whole flat stinks of bonfire smoke now as he had one during the day. If we'd have known we wouldn't have left the window open.


 Yep...even BBQs can make the house stink if it's a bit windy.



ajdown said:


> I'll mention it but I wanted to make sure whether it was allowed in the first place - I know that there are smoke control areas around here and didn't know if bonfires were the same as chimneys in that respect.


 The whole of London is a smoke control area. It's a bit random that you can only burn "smokeless" fuel in fireplaces, but you can burn whatever the fuck you want in your back garden.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 26, 2012)

Where can I buy some decent cider in Brixton?

All the off licences and supermarkets seem to have the same basic selection (strongbow, scrumpy jack, magners etc). The big tesco only has Aspalls as something a bit different, and that none-too-enticing French fruit stuff. A couple of places do Brothers festival strength, but that's not really a favourite. Is there anywhere else that sells anything interesting?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 26, 2012)

Lidl up by Bricklayers Arms had some different stuff in when we stoppe in on our way home - but can't remember the names.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2012)

The really big Sainsbury's branches are good on cider. Even one of their own brands is pretty nice, though v strong.
I know there aren't any in Brixton, but East Dulwich has one. Good cider is worth a cycle or busride I reckon


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Where can I buy some decent cider in Brixton?


 
Try Brixton General Stores and Off-licence.

If not, Cornercopia in the Nigel used to have some nice ones to go with their Kernal beers. Might be restaurant prices though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The Brixton Brew, new cafe in the back of The Hand in Hand opens tomorrow. Will post menu's up when I get a chance.


 

Don't be telling everyone Kanda.  It might be really nice and those SW9 hipsters might invade


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Where can I buy some decent cider in Brixton?
> 
> All the off licences and supermarkets seem to have the same basic selection (strongbow, scrumpy jack, magners etc). The big tesco only has Aspalls as something a bit different, and that none-too-enticing French fruit stuff. A couple of places do Brothers festival strength, but that's not really a favourite. Is there anywhere else that sells anything interesting?


 
Big red shop opposite the Jamm has a large selection of beers and ciders, including Old Rosie


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Where can I buy some decent cider in Brixton?
> 
> All the off licences and supermarkets seem to have the same basic selection (strongbow, scrumpy jack, magners etc). The big tesco only has Aspalls as something a bit different, and that none-too-enticing French fruit stuff. A couple of places do Brothers festival strength, but that's not really a favourite. Is there anywhere else that sells anything interesting?


 
i asked the same question and was told Norwood wines (I think it's called that - it's a red shop on the east side of Norwood Road opp-ish the B&Q) in W. Norwood. Haven't had a chance to try it yet because I keep getting pregnant... but it's almost within reach now.

Also not a bad selection bizarrely in the Co op at Tulse Hill.

There's a great offy in Bromley where you bring your big plastic bottles for barrel refills of proper cider.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Haven't had a chance to try it yet because I keep getting pregnant... but it's almost within reach now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Big red shop opposite the Jamm has a large selection of beers and ciders, including Old Rosie


Yeah, that used to be my local shop, but I've moved...thanks for the reminder! They often have a good selection then sell out and don't replace them. I think they buy whatever is cheapest from the cash & carry!



gaijingirl said:


> i asked the same question and was told Norwood wines (I think it's called that - it's a red shop on the east side of Norwood Road opp-ish the B&Q) in W. Norwood. Haven't had a chance to try it yet because I keep getting pregnant... but it's almost within reach now.
> 
> Also not a bad selection bizarrely in the Co op at Tulse Hill.
> 
> There's a great offy in Bromley where you bring your big plastic bottles for barrel refills of proper cider.


Now that's what I'm talking about - whereabouts in Bromley? Cheers for the other suggestions.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, that used to be my local shop, but I've moved...thanks for the reminder! They often have a good selection then sell out and don't replace them. I think they buy whatever is cheapest from the cash & carry!
> 
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about - whereabouts in Bromley? Cheers for the other suggestions.


 
http://www.thebitterend.biz/
a bus ride up the hill from Bromley South station on Mason's Hill - 15 mins by train from Brixton.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 26, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> http://www.thebitterend.biz/
> a bus ride up the hill from Bromley South station on Mason's Hill - 15 mins by train from Brixton.


excellent - cheers for that 

I see they do Black Rat - nice.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2012)

The Hive's shutting down, apparently.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The Hive's shutting down, apparently.


 
The Beehive?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2012)

The Hive.
The Beehive will always be full of the sphincter eyed trainee street drinkers


----------



## crawl (Jun 27, 2012)

Who round here goes to get a drink more often than not? Give me a private message

I really wouldn't want to make Brixton inhospitable-looking. If we drink in a circle it's OK. Community!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The Hive.
> The Beehive will always be full of the sphincter eyed trainee street drinkers


 
I have no idea what The Hive is


----------



## crawl (Jun 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have no idea what The Hive is


 
Hive's on station road round the corner of that coffee place, San Marino or whatever. It's nice enough


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 27, 2012)

They do cocktails upstairs. I had the first part of my birthday do there in 2006. was a bit lacking in character.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 27, 2012)

Menu for Brixton Brew: (Evening meals to come later after the soft launch)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Menu for Brixton Brew: (Evening meals to come later after the soft launch)


 
Cheers Kanda.  Why couldn't you have posted this up half an hour ago then could have gone for breakfast


----------



## Kanda (Jun 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Cheers Kanda. Why couldn't you have posted this up half an hour ago then could have gone for breakfast


 
oops!  Breakfast finishes at 12 btw..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

Kanda said:


> oops!  Breakfast finishes at 12 btw..


 
Oh, well that will be a bit of a rush then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

Are there cupcakes?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are there cupcakes?


 
Bernie is fairly Anti cupcake I believe.

She made me a lovely Birthday cake on the weekend


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Bernie is fairly Anti cupcake I believe.
> 
> She made me a lovely Birthday cake on the weekend


 
Excellent!

Was it your birthday?  Happy Birthday Kanda


----------



## Kanda (Jun 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Was it your birthday? Happy Birthday Kanda


 
Monday. Thanks


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Beehive?


 


Orang Utan said:


> The Hive.
> The Beehive will always be full of the sphincter eyed trainee street drinkers


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Menu for Brixton Brew: (Evening meals to come later after the soft launch)


Looks pretty reasonable, but "Sundaries" ???


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> > The Beehive will always be full of the sphincter eyed trainee street drinkers


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

crawl said:


> Who round here goes to get a drink more often than not? Give me a private message
> 
> I really wouldn't want to make Brixton inhospitable-looking. If we drink in a circle it's OK. Community!


 
lol wut


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Looks pretty reasonable, but "Sundaries" ???


 
The *a *is for extras


----------



## crawl (Jun 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> lol wut



I looked at my post today and even I'm not sure what I meant. I think it was more or less about having someone to go to a pub with vs ambling around drinking by myself like a public nuisance. See, this is what happens when you drink alone


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 27, 2012)

the bus i was on hit a cyclist this morning.  not sure who was to blame.  the cyclist was unhurt, but very very angry.  he got on the bus and started smacking the driver's door.  he was still raging when i stopped rubbernecking.  to be fair, the driver didn't seem particularly bothered that he'd hit a cyclist.  didn't slow him down for a second.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

crawl said:


> I looked at my post today and even I'm not sure what I meant. I think it was more or less about having someone to go to a pub with vs ambling around drinking by myself like a public nuisance. See, this is what happens when you drink alone


----------



## kalibuzz (Jun 27, 2012)

what is happening outside the Ritzy/library (stages, fenced in etc)? sorry if it has been mentioned, like 1000 before, . I don't get out much


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> what is happening outside the Ritzy/library (stages, fenced in etc)? sorry if it has been mentioned, like 1000 before, . I don't get out much


 
When's that Olympic Flame coming through?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> When's that Olympic Flame coming through?


 
I thought it was 26th July? 

My guess is that it's this event: http://www.choice-fm.co.uk/events/world-basketball-festival-hoops-beats-life/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I thought it was 26th July?
> 
> My guess is that it's this event: http://www.choice-fm.co.uk/events/world-basketball-festival-hoops-beats-life/


 
I don't know.  Not taken much notice of it tbh


----------



## ajdown (Jun 27, 2012)

I only "took notice" sufficiently of the olympic torch coming through as a mental note to avoid needing to head down to the bottom of the hill that day as I expect it to be utterly chaotic, all the buses messed up, and far too many people in too small a space watching some guy with an oversized cigarette lighter  jogging past.

You'd have thought they'd at least made it a giant spliff and given him some coppers to chase him, at least make it a bit of a sport...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Looks pretty reasonable, but "Sundaries" ???


BOYCOTT!


----------



## kalibuzz (Jun 27, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I thought it was 26th July?
> 
> My guess is that it's this event: http://www.choice-fm.co.uk/events/world-basketball-festival-hoops-beats-life/


Thanks for that ! Heard something like that but only found the O2 event. Makes sense now (weirdness of the structure and things put up).


----------



## crawl (Jun 28, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> what is happening outside the Ritzy/library (stages, fenced in etc)? sorry if it has been mentioned, like 1000 before, . I don't get out much



Yeah, security guards told me it was for basketball


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2012)

crawl said:


> Yeah, security guards told me it was for basketball



Basketball event isn't spread all over the escalators in the tube....


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

crawl said:


> Yeah, security guards told me it was for basketball


NIKE branded baseball, no less.







http://www.nike.com/en_gb/makeitcount/london/london-basketball/world-basketball-festival

Edit: that page has a huge white space in it. Which is odd.


----------



## crawl (Jun 28, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Basketball event isn't spread all over the escalators in the tube....


 
I wouldn't know, haven't been down there in a while

Random question: Anyone here ever been to the ENO / London Coliseum? I'd like to get some tickets as a gift but they would have to be on the cheap end and I was wondering if it is even worth it. I don't think it would be fun spending 2 hours and 45 minutes in painful seats way up high or what have you


----------



## CH1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Brixton Brew - Merkle style

"Unser Kaffee soll schmecken, wie der Blues klingt: *Black, Strong & Tasty*." (sic)

As we say in Berlin.

Comrades - if they think we are edgy in Berlin, we must have arrived!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 28, 2012)

crawl said:


> Random question: Anyone here ever been to the ENO / London Coliseum? I'd like to get some tickets as a gift but they would have to be on the cheap end and I was wondering if it is even worth it. I don't think it would be fun spending 2 hours and 45 minutes in painful seats way up high or what have you


The seats high up are comfortable. But it might be good to have as eye test first if short-sighted. Hell of a long way from the stage.

BTW I never paid - my secretary's husband was a stage hand and could get free tickets for family and friends. I saw the Flying Dutchman with Willard White, also Peter Grimes (not sure who that was) back in the days of Mark Elder.

Well worth it I would suggest. And not as poncy as Covent Garden.

Please note Covent Garden have special offers for members of disadvantaged groups:
South London Gays got me a ticket at CG for Tippetts Midsummer Marriage for £10. The person next to me have paid £80. However I couldn't see any "straights" the whole evening. I would have thought offering an elderly Queen like myself a discounted ticket to the opera is a bit self-defeating if you are hoping to bring opera to the masses!


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 28, 2012)

giant african land snails are now in season down the nigel


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> the bus i was on hit a cyclist this morning. not sure who was to blame. the cyclist was unhurt, but very very angry. he got on the bus and started smacking the driver's door. he was still raging when i stopped rubbernecking. to be fair, the driver didn't seem particularly bothered that he'd hit a cyclist. didn't slow him down for a second.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> what is happening outside the Ritzy/library (stages, fenced in etc)? sorry if it has been mentioned, like 1000 before, . I don't get out much


"World Basketball Festival" with a court on Windrush Square (with various players showing off their mad slam dunkin' skillz, no doubt!) followed by a gig at the Academy with Big Boi from Outkast, Dot Rotten and a few others I've never heard of.

It's organised by our very own Luol Deng, who plays in the NBA for the Chicago Bulls but grew up in Brixton. The profits are going to his sports/educational charity, the Luol Deng Foundation 

Any basketball geeks might want to know that the legend that is Scottie Pippin will be there. 

http://www.worldbasketballfestivalbrixton.com/

http://www.facebook.com/wbf


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The Hive's shutting down, apparently.


That's a real shame if true. Not really my favourite place in Brixton but we did a few nights there and I used to know a few of the people who worked there. It has carved out a little niche as a small late night drinking/dancing place which isn't overrun by young kids (a la Plan B etc) and didn't charge anything to get in. The music was generally good. Hope it stays as a bar/drinking place....although the small size might make it more suitable as a cafe/small restaurant.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 28, 2012)

crawl said:


> I wouldn't know, haven't been down there in a while
> 
> Random question: Anyone here ever been to the ENO / London Coliseum? I'd like to get some tickets as a gift but they would have to be on the cheap end and I was wondering if it is even worth it. I don't think it would be fun spending 2 hours and 45 minutes in painful seats way up high or what have you


 
Yes, we do this at least annually (as well as ROH/Sadler's Wells). It's really lovely. We always get teh cheapest or certainly cheaper seats. Often this doesn't necessarily mean being up in the Gods... you can get seats very close to the stage but with restricted view - which often isn't so bad. I once had stage level seats right at the side which meant i couldn't see them exit or dance right at the side of the stage I was sat on but other than that they were amazing seats. I always find that it's the whole experience that makes it great - the beauty of the Coliseum and the buzz before it starts. And if you get a seat for next to nothing - even better!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Menu for Brixton Brew: (Evening meals to come later after the soft launch)


where is it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> where is it?


at the back of the Hand in Hand pub iirc


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> where is it?


 
They've converted the back room of The Hand in Hand.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2012)

ooh ok


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That's a real shame if true. Not really my favourite place in Brixton but we did a few nights there and I used to know a few of the people who worked there. It has carved out a little niche as a small late night drinking/dancing place which isn't overrun by young kids (a la Plan B etc) and didn't charge anything to get in. The music was generally good. Hope it stays as a bar/drinking place....although the small size might make it more suitable as a cafe/small restaurant.


It would be a shame to see it go, but they never seemed very adept at advertising themselves and the beer was chuffing pricey last time I went.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 28, 2012)

The cocktails weren't bad though and I'm not sure where the mens and women's football teams will drink now as they were stalwarts. 

The last manager was a bit 'erratic' though, but nice enough.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 28, 2012)

In fact, why don't you take it on as an inclusive arts venue?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> there's no lasagne in brixton



They will serve lasagne when they start evening meals in a few weeks.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2012)

Massive stage and basketball court now erected in Windrush Square - looking forward to Saturday's *free* extravaganza, something everyone can come along to and enjoy in our new(ish) town square.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 28, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Definitely a lot of 'street clutter' that could be got rid of - but there are a number of places where bins and seating are desperately needed.


 

Just got this message from Sioned Williams ( sioned.williams@gmail.com ) at the Stockwell Partnership:

-----------------------------------------------------------------
_Dear all_

_Thank you for your interest in the first Neighbourhood Improvement Programme Co-Design Workshops for Brixton. _

_Attached are a pdf of the background and introduction to the project and the notes and map which give a summary of the issues raised at the first workshop on the 19 June._

_The next workshop is on:_

_*Tuesday 3 July *_
_*6.30 to 8.30 pm*_
_at the *Karibu Education Centre  7 Gresham Road  SW9 7PH *_

_A map is attached of the consultation area and the venue location._

_We hope you will be able to attend and be involved in working co-operatively with us to improve the local area. Further workshops are listed at the end of the notes._

_I would be grateful if you could confirm your attendance to me by email or by post / telephone to Catherine Foreman, Stockwell Partnership Ltd. 157South Lambeth Road London SW8 1XN  Tel: 0207 735 5051_

_More information on the NEP project background and updates can be found on the web page:_

_www.lambeth.gov.uk/nep_

_Kind regards_

_Sioned_


_Sioned Williams_
_for Stockwell Partnership_
_www.stockwell.org.uk_

_020 7485 1806_
_mobile: 07759 393147_
-----------------------------------------------------------------

There were four attachments, containing maps, minutes and info. I don't know how or whether I can upload them, so I suggest that anyone who is interested contact Ms. Williams and gets put on the mailing list. The NIP area in question covers most of the town centre and neigbourhoods immediately to the north.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 28, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> Stockwell Partnership: _Thank you for your interest in the first Neighbourhood Improvement Programme Co-Design Workshops for Brixton. __The next workshop is on:_
> _*Tuesday 3 July *_
> _*6.30 to 8.30 pm*_
> _at the *Karibu Education Centre 7 Gresham Road SW9 7PH*_


Glad they're patronising the Abeng. Nice manager.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 28, 2012)

crawl said:


> I wouldn't know, haven't been down there in a while
> 
> Random question: Anyone here ever been to the ENO / London Coliseum? I'd like to get some tickets as a gift but they would have to be on the cheap end and I was wondering if it is even worth it. I don't think it would be fun spending 2 hours and 45 minutes in painful seats way up high or what have you


 
High-up seats are miles from the stage. It made Peter Grimes even more of an ordeal than usual.

I'd go mid-price and switch to a costlier vacant seat when the lights go out - or at the interval.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 29, 2012)

@Kanda - Cheers for posting the Brixton Brew menu.

I now know where I will be sampling the Eggs Benedict after I have endured a trip to the Blenheim Gardens sorting office later this morning.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> In fact, why don't you take it on as an inclusive arts venue?


Who me?

No thanks. I'm too busy putting on free entertainment elsewhere.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 29, 2012)

I saw a bloke walking down past the beehive today,I thought jesus the youth are getting  bigger and better dressed than I've noticed recently, it's was only looking back at him I thought this guy is a pro basketball player.They're in our midst ,you have been warned.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> @Kanda - Cheers for posting the Brixton Brew menu.
> 
> I now know where I will be sampling the Eggs Benedict after I have endured a trip to the Blenheim Gardens sorting office later this morning.


 

Will you be writing a review?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 29, 2012)

peterkro said:


> I saw a bloke walking down past the beehive today,I thought jesus the youth are getting bigger and better dressed than I've noticed recently, it's was only looking back at him I thought this guy is a pro basketball player.They're in our midst ,you have been warned.


I'll buy him a drink!


----------



## davidaheath (Jun 29, 2012)

Some amazing news this morning, everyone. The council have re housed the slanted parking pole on Atlantic Road so it more or less sits straight upright now. No longer will I have to decide whether to take the outside route around the pole, meaning a significant deviation from the "racing line" but ultimately making things slightly faster, or the inside route, meaning I don't have to shift from my normal walking line very much but meaning I do have to duck a couple of inches to avoid smashing my unwieldy head into the troublesome black pole.

Note: this may have been done ages ago but I only noticed today.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 29, 2012)

There's lots of new random traffic calming measures up Railton Road too - to narrow the road and provide better crossing points. I give it two weeks before someone in a car clips one at speed and spins.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Will you be writing a review?


Would that count as "food blogging"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

Anyone been to Dee Dees Bar in Herne Hill yet?


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 29, 2012)

Nope, but there's a sudden influx of _jazz_ in herne hill - first the festival and now the place next to the Commercial is also turning into a jazz bar apparently. 

the Herne Hill Forum lot have gone all jazz hands over the Dee Dees application for a music and dancing license until 23.00. Won't somebody think of the children etc.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2012)

Where is Dee Dees?

We're going to pop into the new jazz place in HH - opens tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

77 Herne Hill


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 29, 2012)

i doubt the jazz place will last long.  that's the fourth new night venue business in the eight years i've lived in the area.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 29, 2012)

There used to be a lot of jazz in Brixton. Then it shrank to just the Effra.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 29, 2012)

Did anyone else pick up a copy of the new free newsheet Brixton Bugle this morning (it's the spin off from brixtonblog.com)


----------



## tarannau (Jun 29, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Where is Dee Dees?
> 
> We're going to pop into the new jazz place in HH - opens tonight.


 
Ah, the place with World Music and Carribbean (sic) tapas. Another triumph for the signwriting trade.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 29, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There used to be a lot of jazz in Brixton. Then it shrank to just the Effra.


 
There is a jazz band plays in mango landin' on sundays.  I keep forgetting.  And then they are there. Playing jazz.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 29, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Ah, the place with World Music and Carribbean (sic) tapas. Another triumph for the signwriting trade.


Nothing will ever top the bloke carefully painting the inside of Mr McPhail's window with the legend
FRUITERERER






a happy childhood memory


----------



## tarannau (Jun 29, 2012)

On the plus side, the abysmally titled Ten Thank's (grr) takeaway in Streatham Vale seems to have closed. Fingers crossed that someone purchases the site soon and buys new signage.

My favourite still remains the short lived Somerfield (I think) sign which proclaimed it the favourite 'supermarket in Streathham Hill' for a depressing length of time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2012)

tarannau said:


> On the plus side, the abysmally titled Ten Thank's (grr) takeaway in Streatham Vale seems to have closed. Fingers crossed that someone purchases the site soon and buys new signage.
> 
> My favourite still remains the short lived Somerfield (I think) sign which proclaimed it the favourite 'supermarket in Streathham Hill' for a depressing length of time.


 
There's a Ten Thanks in Tulse Hill as well. Food is awful.

Somerfield/Co-op is an appalling shop. I just can't pinpoint what it is I hate about it so much though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

Where can I get some fluid for a smoke machine? Ideally for tonight.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 29, 2012)

Have you tried any of the DJ supplies shops? There's the one on Coldharbour lane and the other one up by the Telegraph that spring to mind.

Apparently Maplins also sell it: http://www.maplin.co.uk/fog-machine-liquid-24988 but you'd have to find your nearest convenient store to pick it up.  Apparently the one at Forest Hill has some or I find Tottenham Court Road easy to get to from Brixton too.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where can I get some fluid for a smoke machine? Ideally for tonight.


Maplins. But you'll have to get out of Brixton.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where can I get some fluid for a smoke machine? Ideally for tonight.


 
Streatham. Disco supplies shop down the high road, just past Blockbuster (just round the corner)


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's a Ten Thanks in Tulse Hill as well. *Food is awful.*


 
You think so Minnie? I always order from there. I love the big fat chip shop chips they do. And a small portion always seems extra large to be. Mind you, I do stick to the same orders, sweet n sour king prawn balls or chicken & pineapple. I do find anything they do in batter is rather rank.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

Cheers guys. On limited time frame so need Brixton/Dulwich/Euston ideally.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2012)

There's a Maplins on Tott Ct Rd, not far from Euston.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2012)

xsunnysuex said:


> You think so Minnie? I always order from there. I love the big fat chip shop chips they do. And a small portion always seems extra large to be. Mind you, I do stick to the same orders, sweet n sour king prawn balls or chicken & pineapple. I do find anything they do in batter is rather rank.


 
It may have improved over the years and I am basing it on a few meals I got a good good while ago.

That one on Brixton Hill near Morrish Road is also crap.  Had stuff from there the other week and it was totally bland


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> There's a Maplins on Tott Ct Rd, not far from Euston.



Will give it a try if time allows. Cheers.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 29, 2012)

I can pick some up on way home if you want fella, I finish at 3pm.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cheers guys. On limited time frame so need Brixton/Dulwich/Euston ideally.


Are you driving - Maplins at Forest Hill used to have some parking IIRC.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I can pick some up on way home if you want fella, I finish at 3pm.



Where are you? I am leaving SW9 on way to Dulwich. Then leave Dulwich to dash up to Euston where the smoke is needed so a bit tight on timing.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Are you driving - Maplins at Forest Hill used to have some parking IIRC.



No. Buses and feet.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd stock check Tottenham Court Road then and reserve for in-store pickup, hop on the tube to TCR then bus it to Euston.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm in Soho. Was gonna go to the Maplins right by Oxford Circus... but if you're going Euston, you could hop off the tube quite easily. I thought you needed it bringing to Brixton...

(They have 3 in stock)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I'm in Soho. Was gonna go to the Maplins right by Oxford Circus... but if you're going Euston, you could hop off the tube quite easily. I thought you needed it bringing to Brixton...



Might be as easy for me to pick up I think. Thanks though chap


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

Kanda said:
			
		

> (They have 3 in stock)



Sweet. No chance of selling those on a Friday


----------



## Kanda (Jun 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sweet. No chance of selling those on a Friday


 
Luckily for you, I've just reserved you 1 litre  Will send over the confirmation email in a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Luckily for you, I've just reserved you 1 litre  Will send over the confirmation email in a bit.



Love you man. Regardless of what the rest say you are good people


----------



## Onket (Jun 29, 2012)

++++Stop Press+++++

The Trinity are selling off their Tribute and another ale for £2 a pint until it's gone.

When it's gone, it's gone.

I have had 3 pints of Tribute at lunchtime and it was lovely. Can't remember the name of the other one (probably partly as a result).


----------



## crawl (Jun 29, 2012)

CH1 said:


> The seats high up are comfortable. But it might be good to have as eye test first if short-sighted. Hell of a long way from the stage.
> 
> I would have thought offering an elderly Queen like myself a discounted ticket to the opera is a bit self-defeating if you are hoping to bring opera to the masses!



Unfortunately, I had to get balcony tickets. 40 pounds!  I'd much prefer to go to one of your queen jubilee's with discount tickets

Maybe Leanderman had it right with the covert switching-of-seats...


----------



## leanderman (Jun 29, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nothing will ever top the bloke carefully painting the inside of Mr McPhail's window with the legend
> FRUITERERER
> 
> a happy childhood memory


 
you mean, fruitererer's not a word? it should be


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 29, 2012)

leanderman said:


> you mean, fruitererer's not a word? it should be


Along with itinerararary


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't forget it's Basketball day in Brixton today.
And Luol Deng will be there (Chicago Bulls - ex Brixton Top Cats)
He believes in community payback bigtime: Luol Deng Foundation

http://www.luoldeng.org/aboutus_mission.html
The Big Questions - will we get to see Dennis Rodman? Will he be in full black leathers? Or Marilyn Monroe style dress, but with red hair?


http://www.luoldeng.org/aboutus_mission.htmlThe Big The


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that the event sponsored by Nike? 

They're good eggs.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is that the event sponsored by Nike?
> 
> They're good eggs.


Not sure about that - it was the Luol Deng bit that fascinated me. Talk about refugee made good! HE didn't sit in the Beehive pickling his liver - fortunately for all


----------



## Ms T (Jun 30, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i doubt the jazz place will last long.  that's the fourth new night venue business in the eight years i've lived in the area.


I hope it does because we had a great night last night. The joint was jumping - probably because it was free. The new owner was at pains to point out he was nothing to do with The Poet where there was quite a bit of trouble. If you like jazz go and support them, they seem nice people.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 30, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is that the event sponsored by Nike?
> 
> They're good eggs.


If enough people came along in Converse T-Shirts it might be possible to do some ambush marketing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Not sure about that - it was the Luol Deng bit that fascinated me. Talk about refugee made good! HE didn't sit in the Beehive pickling his liver - fortunately for all


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 30, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I hope it does because we had a great night last night. The joint was jumping - probably because it was free. The new owner was at pains to point out he was nothing to do with The Poet where there was quite a bit of trouble. If you like jazz go and support them, they seem nice people.


 
I went past at about nine and it seemed pretty busy. I'm not sure there's enough of an appetite for jazz every night though - if they can regularly fill that place playing jazz it'll be quite an achievement but I reckon they'll end up being forced to move away from that pretty quickly, like the Hootahob with their Scottish music.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2012)

I went past about that time too... it made me walk home much quicker


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2012)

Bit disappointed with the basketball festival. Even though its free, its surrounded by fences blocking your view. Or you can queue 45 mins to get in


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2012)

Bit disappointed with the basketball festival. Even though its free, its surrounded by fences blocking your view. Or you can queue 45 mins to get in


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2012)

So we're in the Albert slagging off Nike instead


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2012)

So instead we're in the Albert slagging off Nike


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoah, schizo double posts!


----------



## peterkro (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you seeing double already?


----------



## paolo (Jun 30, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Along with itinerararary


 
Peter O'Hanra-Hanrahan


----------



## Kanda (Jun 30, 2012)

Just been chatting to a girl outside the pub looking to move to the area, from Bayswater... You're all doomed!


----------



## paolo (Jun 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Just been chatting to a girl outside the pub looking to move to the area, from Bayswater... You're all doomed!



I assume she's not currently living in one of the many Bayswater houses that are utter dumps?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Whoah, schizo double posts!


 
It's the anger and frustration at not being able to get in and slagging Nike off that's making you hammer your keyboard


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Just been chatting to a girl outside the pub looking to move to the area, from Bayswater... You're all doomed!


 
an SW9 or SW2 pub?


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> an SW9 wrong or SW2 right pub?


Fixed.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> an SW9 or SW2 pub?



The Hand obviously! One bed she's buying for £290k!!!!!


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> One bed she's buying for £290k!!!!!


It must be a jolly nice bed.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 30, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> It must be a jolly nice bed.



You stooping that low for a joke this early in the day!? Tut tut...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The Hand obviously! One bed she's buying for £290k!!!!!


 
Well I don't know if you go to any other pubs!

£290K?!!  Wtf!

Is that the type of customer that goes in The Hand now? 

*ducks*


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> You stooping that low for a joke this early in the day!? Tut tut...


 
was it your new bayswater friend who updated your fb status a minute ago?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 30, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> was it your new bayswater friend who updated your fb status a minute ago?



No. My iPad is now locked and they are no longer waving it around in the pub scaring off teh locals....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> No. My iPad is now locked and they are no longer waving it around in the pub scaring off teh locals....


 
I ran out of a pub the other day when I saw an iPad on the bar.  I stupidly forgot to nab the iPad though


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2012)

Did you run out of the pub _because_ you saw an iPad on the bar?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Did you run out of the pub _because_ you saw an iPad on the bar?


 
No, because I figured the pub was going too upmarket for my liking 

I'm only joking btw


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2012)

I didn't think you did jokes.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Bit disappointed with the basketball festival. Even though its free, its surrounded by fences blocking your view. Or you can queue 45 mins to get in


Looked like a bunch of kids practising from what I could see. Where were the hunks? The only hunks I saw were Veolia staff on overtime. I should have asked one back for a cup of tea. And where was the Hammond Organ? They are always supposed to have  Hammond Organist aren't they? to titillate and excite, orchestrating the climaxes, Reginald Dixon style. At least they did that whilst I was in the Maudsley emergency clinic at 4 am awaiting admission in 1997. Maybe like everything else standards have dropped!


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 1, 2012)

Saw a big brawl in McD today between two (respectable looking) middle aged women. Spitting, hair pulling and even broom handle beating took place. You'd think with McD's history of customer violence they'd beef up security.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Saw a big brawl in McD today between two (respectable looking) middle aged women. Spitting, hair pulling and even broom handle beating took place. You'd think with McD's history of customer violence they'd beef up security.


It's a very dangerous place indeed.


----------



## Alo Licentia! (Jul 1, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a very dangerous place indeed.


Edgy and vibrant.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 1, 2012)

I blame the Egg McMuffins myself.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

Wishbone
Hatching August 2012, Brixton Market

Menu looks promising: 

Fried chicken & beer!!


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 2, 2012)

.... because obviously both fried chicken and beer were in desperately short supply in SW9 before the advent of the villaaaage. why, you could hike for miles without the merest sniff of a drumstick 

when will someone finally open a nail bar that's fit for the discerning middleclass nubrixtonettes, that's what I want to know ...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

I like the simple approach myself. Also I like fried chicken but these guys are doing free range which I doubt many chicken huts offer.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 2, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> If enough people came along in Converse T-Shirts it might be possible to do some ambush marketing.


 
Nike own Converse and by the looks of it JD Sports in Brixton too.
Went in there the other day and it was Nike, a bit of Adidas and one pair or Puma.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2012)

This lot: http://www.bukowski-grill.co.uk/ are opening in Market Row  next to the Haitian / NY / Religious shop.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

snowy_again said:
			
		

> This lot: http://www.bukowski-grill.co.uk/ are opening in Market Row  next to the Haitian / NY / Religious shop.



Yeah I saw. Someone on titter mentioned the fact there has been a run on carnivore cafes. Not moaning about it myself but would have thought Da Villaaage was trying to be more accommodating.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> This lot: http://www.bukowski-grill.co.uk/ are opening in Market Row next to the Haitian / NY / Religious shop.


 
Looks nice and healthy 

and only £9.50 for burger of the month


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2012)

Ha! I didn't look that far. The name puts me off, unless they are actually called Bukowski, which is feasible. The only Bukowski I know comes from the land of Alan Partridge.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 2, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> This lot: http://www.bukowski-grill.co.uk/ are opening in Market Row next to the Haitian / NY / Religious shop.


*dribbles*


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2012)

It's just the same as Honest though isn't it? Not that that's a bad thing if you like dripping flesh. 

The Market Row off licence place is also good value and offers lots of tasting opportunities. He knows his wine and sources local beer too.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 2, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> It's just the same as Honest though isn't it? Not that that's a bad thing if you like dripping flesh.
> 
> The Market Row off licence place is also good value and offers lots of tasting opportunities. He knows his wine and sources local beer too.


Yes - the guy in there is really helpful and the wine was good value and very tasty. I got the impression that he is hoping things will pick up a little.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> This lot: http://www.bukowski-grill.co.uk/ are opening in Market Row next to the Haitian / NY / Religious shop.


Coming straight outta Shoreditch.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2012)

Bethnal Green to be correct.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Bethnal Green to be correct.


Shoreditch according to their own words.


> The Bukowski charcoal-grilled burger has arrived in Shoreditch...
> 
> Our very first operation is located in a shipping container pop-up mall in Shoreditch, London....
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2012)

Ah that's on Bethnal Green Road


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 2, 2012)

Now I want a burger.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 2, 2012)

For an extra couple of quid you could go to Hawksmoor for a burger!!!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 2, 2012)

Now I want a steak.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 2, 2012)

Best steaks in London: http://thehawksmoor.com/wp-content/uploads/menus/SD_DinnerStandard.pdf


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 2, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Ha! I didn't look that far. The name puts me off, unless they are actually called Bukowski, which is feasible. The only Bukowski I know comes from the land of Alan Partridge.


 
Are you thinking of bukakee?

It's name after the American author Charles Bukowksi. 

Next up will be the HST grill or the Woody Creek Tavern, SW9.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I like the simple approach myself. Also I like fried chicken but these guys are doing free range which I doubt many chicken huts offer.


 
IIRC Nando's chicken is free range (not organic though, obviously). But to go there you have to leave the Village comfort zone - and you might have to deal with pre-2010-vintage Brixton residents.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

trabuquera said:
			
		

> IIRC Nando's chicken is free range (not organic though, obviously). But to go there you have to leave the Village comfort zone - and you might have to deal with pre-2010-vintage Brixton residents.



GTFO


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2012)

I've never conflated Alan with those perverse sexual practices... I'm not sure there's even enough room for that in a Travelodge.

But yes, I'd guessed it was Charles Bukowski; and I guess they're aiming for that hard boiled / hard liquor approach to their marketing. I've not read him since I was an impressionable teenager, by my memories are more a heterosexual WIlliam Burroughs and booze rather than smack. And not as well written.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

trabuquera said:
			
		

> IIRC Nando's chicken is free range



1. It is 'indoor raised' not free range
2. It is shit
3. Shit people eat there


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2012)

Only snobs dislike Nandos.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 2, 2012)

It's July


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Only snobs dislike Nandos.



Piss off to McLasange you prole


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's July



Half a year gone eh?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's July


 
A good point well made, Crispy.  I see marriage hasn't blunted your powers of observation. 

How do we decide who gets to start the new one?  

This has reminded me of crowding round our primary school head seeing who would be chosen to ring the school bell in the morning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2012)

The thing about nando's is that it only serves chicken. I went once and it was crap - almost inedible chips and a horribly dry chili seasoning on the chicken. Yuck!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 2, 2012)

Actually, I vote for you crispy. 

consider it a belated wedding present.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2012)

Also, hate the level of 'service' you get there


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

Those on Twitter should see @Nandos_Boy for a good example of their client base too.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-and-news-july-2012.295698/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

Should have saved it for your 60k post Crispy


----------

